# Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern



## Mr.B (25. Juni 2012)

...................................


----------



## Veit (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

@ Rheinspezie: 
Ich finde deine Ausführungen sehr gut und würde diesen fast gänzlich zustimmen. Im Übrigen sehr schön, dass hier nun spannende fachliche Diskussionen geführt werden. So hebt sich das Niveau und der Spaß an dem Thead doch wieder deutlich.
Du hast vollkommen recht, dass es nicht der veränderte Luftdruck ist, der sich auf das Beißverhalten der Zander auswirkt, sondern allenfalls das veränderte Wetter. In der großen, trüben Tidenelbe führt das jedoch niemals zu einer generellen Beißflaute, weil die kurzfristigen Auswirkungen, die beim Fisch ankommen, eben doch gering sind, verglichen zu kleineren Gewässer. Ich würde aber behaupten, dass man auch dort dennoch meist zum Erfolg kommt, wenn ein entsprechender Zanderbestand vorhanden ist, indem man sich den jeweiligen Bedingungen anpasst. 
Dass die Platzwahl gerade an einem großen Gewässer gerade zum Saisonstart entscheidend ist, stimmt ebenfalls. Spots die vor einem Monat noch gut war, lassen jetzt allmählich zu wünschen übrig, dafür gehen andere Stellen immer besser. Insgesamt alles eine Frage der Flexibilität des Anglers. Du hast es gut auf den Punkt gebracht.
Gute Beiträge!

@ Mr. B: Ich würde die empfohlenen Veränderungen insofern begrüßen, dass es eben doch eine Menge schwarze Schafe gibt, die bestehende Möglichkeiten und Gesetzeslücken gnadenlos ausnutzen. Das scheinen ja auch die Fischereiaufseher so zu bestätigen. Ein generelles Kunstköderverbot finde ich sinnvoll, von 1.2. bis 30.6. ist aber etwas zu lang, gerade wenn im Gleichzug erwähnt wird, dass es vorrangig um den Schutz der Zander geht. 
Deutlich wirksamer wäre es, das Zander-Mindestmaß auf 60 cm anzuheben und eine Fangbegrenzung von einem Fisch pro Tag einzuführen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Mr.B schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Post bekommen:
> (falls es schon jemand gepostet hat, nehm ich es wieder raus)



Wow ! das nenne ich mal einen Vorstoss , wenn die Zanderangelei bei Euch angepasst werden würde, wäre das vorbildlich für alle Bundesländer .

Die Anhebung der Mindestmaße ist sicher sinnvoll - schützt die Böcke aber nicht, vom Nest gezogen zu werden.

Außerdem kann die Fischereiaufsicht und Polizei bei generellen Kunstköderverboten sofort sicher zugreifen - rausreden unmöglich.

Bis 30.06. ist natürlich ne´ Ansage ; aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die Fänge dann ausgezeichnet sind ( bzw.bleiben ! )

Ihr habt die unglaubliche Chance, aktiv Eure Fischbestände nachhaltig zu schützen und somit zu nutzen durch sinnvolle Hegemaßnahmen.

Bin mal gespannt...

P.S: Gruß an Angler "Veit" - unbekannter Weise. #h

Rheinspezie


----------



## Zoidberg (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

@rudini:

das kann nur am luftdruck liegen. 
hatte gedacht, daß in deiner gegend momentan mehr geht. dran bleiben. grüße


zum thema schonzeit: das beste wäre wohl diese flexibel zu gestalten und zwar abhängig von der wassertemperatur. messstationen an der elbe gibts ja genug.

ein kunstköderverbot in der schonzeit halte ich generell für vernünftig bzw. konsequent. damit hätte der barsch auch indirekt eine gewisse schonzeit, welche er auch verdient.

just my two cents.

greetz

robbe


----------



## bl1nker (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Moin, Schonzeit bis 30.06 finde ich auch krass. Würde die Schonzeit dann auch für die Berufsfischer gelten? Ansonsten ist der Vorschlag sicher sinnvoll, wäre auch für die Barsche gut.
Mindestmaß 50cm fände ich super, ist allerdings meine persönliche Ansicht.


----------



## Stefan6 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Mr.B schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Post bekommen:
> (falls es schon jemand gepostet hat, nehm ich es wieder raus)


Dann können sie das Mindestmaß auch gleich mal auf 50cm hochsetzen #6


----------



## Donald84 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Ich persönlich wäre für eine Anhebung des Schonmaßes auf 50 cm. (Das akt. Schonmaß ist doch ein Witz)
Ich finde auch die Idee mit den "Laichschonbezirken" super. (Das Modell wird ja an Mündungen von Flüssen/Bächen, die in die Ostsee münden, bereits angewendet!)

Eine "maximale Fangzahl/Tag" stelle ich mir bei der Umsetzung schwierig vor. (Beispiel: Urlauber in HH, der seinen Jahres-Zanderbedarf decken möchte... (mal übertrieben dargestellt))


----------



## Veit (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Donald84 schrieb:


> Eine "maximale Fangzahl/Tag" stelle ich mir bei der Umsetzung schwierig vor. (Beispiel: Urlauber in HH, der seinen Jahres-Zanderbedarf decken möchte... (mal übertrieben dargestellt))



Was ist daran schwierig?
Eine Entnahmebegrenzung (pro Tag) kenne ich von fast allen Gewässer, wo ich in der Vergangenheit schon gefischt habe. 

Die von dir besagten Urlauber sollen besser zu Hause bleiben und den örtlichen Fischhändler aufsuchen. Auf die bescheidenen Tourimuseinnahmen solcher "Angler" kann eine Stadt, die Millionen z.Bsp. beim Bau der Elbphilharmonie verpulvert, gut und gerne verzichten.


@ Mr. B: |good:


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Mr.B schrieb:


> Ich selber wäre ja für eine Ausweisung von großflächigen Laichschonbezirken oder ggf. eine Ausweisung von flächen die beangelt werden dürfen. eine starke Anhebung des Mindestmaßes und Entnahmebegrenzung.
> Eine starke Kontrolle der Berufsfischerei und stärkere Einschränkung dieser und dafür eine Aufhebung der Schonzeiten.
> Das man keine Schonzeiten braucht (Hecht) beweißt z.B. MV
> 
> ...



Genauso sieht es aus.

Ich werde nir verstehen, warum man so einen Nonsens nicht nur in Erwägung zieht, ihn dann in einer Verordnung festschreiben will, und das auch noch von einem Teil der Angler begrüßt wird. 

Hat sich überhaupt mal einer Gedanken gemacht, was das für den Bestand bringen soll ?

Weiß irgendjemand, egal wer, wie es tatsächlich um den dortigen Zanderbestand bestellt ist, ob zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahmen überhaupt notwendig sind? Wo kann man die entsprechenden Gewässerbiologischen Gutachten einsehen?

Nein, brauchen wir nicht. Hurra, ein neues Verbot, eine neue Einschränkung. Das gefällt dem Verbotsgeilen Deutschen. 

Mann, Mann....

1.) Was soll dieser Vollquatsch, wenn es für die/das Gewässer nicht mal eine Tagesfangbeschränkung gibt ?

2.) Wo liegt denn das Mindestmaß?

3.) Warum muss sowas fast unumkehrbar in die Fischereiordnung geschrieben werden, wenn man es doch - leicht revidierbar - einfach in der Gewässerordnung/Gastkarten festlegen kann?

4.) Was passiert denn mit der Brut der Spätlaicher die man so schützen will ? Na, wer weiß es ? 

5.) Wer glaubt, das sman damit gestandene Frevler abschrecken kann, der glaubt auch das ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet.

Es ist geau wie Mr.B schreibt. Sowas trifft nur die verantwortungsvollen und reellen Angler, die anderen ignorieren sowas einfach. 

Sinnvolle Maßnahmen, so diese denn notwendig sind, wie z.B. Fischschonbereiche mit generellem Angelverbot, werden nicht mal in Erwägung gezogen.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Manchmal denke ich mir, die Fischbestände müssen erst Stark zurück gehen, sodass sich das Angeln nicht mehr lohnt, damit die vernünftigen Angler dann in Ruhe angeln gehen können...[/QUOTE]



...der Bestand hat sich in den letzten Jahren in HH schon stark dezimiert....schaut man in die Fangstatistik einiger Kollegen....ist es eindeutig !!! Ich habe Freunde die Fischen seit 1997 in HH....deren Statistik spricht Bände.
Schonmaß hoch...und flexible Schonzeit...und einen Entnahmeplan erstellen.
Doch ich denke damit ist es nicht getan,der Bestand in der Elbe kann nicht durch Angler kaputt gefischt werden.Da muß sich an anderer Stelle viel mehr ändern...aber es wird nicht besser,der Elbvertiefungsplan steht...was dieser Eingriff in die Elbe für Folgen hat....ist uns wohl allen klar .Zudem sollte man ein Auge auf die Berufsfischerei und die gesetzlich fixierten Fangzahlen werfen,doch noch mehr sollte man auf die Nebenerwerbsfischer achten...was mir da durch die Fischereiaufsicht zu Ohren gekommen ist...unglaublich !!!!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

@ Mr.B

meinst Du wirklich das die Eutrophierung heute noch eine wesentliche Rolle spielt,war es in den 80er/90er Jahren nicht ein viel größeres Problem,und in den Mitte 90er Jahren haben sich die Zander in der Elbe noch gestapelt.
Die Sauerstoffverarmung der Elbe findet eher durch die Vertiefung statt...es ist ja ein anthropogener Prozeß genau wie die Verunreinigung der Elbe in den 80er Jahren.Auf diesen Prozeß können wir als Angler nur bedingt Einfluß nehmen.Die Vertiefung bringt nicht nur eine Sauerstoffverarmung mit,es verändert sich auch der Salzgehalt,Wasserstand und die Strömungsverhältnisse.
Wir können Einfluß nehmen,wenn wir uns am Naturschutz Bund,Nabu und in diversen Angelvereinen engagieren,und unsere Meinung kundtun...eine Stimme reicht nicht....


----------



## Benni1987 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

ich sehe das eigentliche problem eher in der schlampigen durchführung von kontrollen bzw. das nicht durchführen und viel zu geringen strafen.wenn ein untermasiger fisch 3000euro kosten würde,glaubt mir,niemand würde dieses risiko eingehen!sicher,ein generelles spinnangelverbot ist sinnvoll...aber nur für den zander und wer das gut findet ist auch ein klein wenig engstirnig denn es gibt genug menschen die gerne barsche oder rapfen fischen gehen und das zb. mit wobblern texasrig etc. und darauf werden ja einfach mal weniger zander gefangen.ausschliessen kann man einen zanderbiss ja nie wirklich in der elbe aber die chance stehen doch eher mager.für diese leute würde es einen krassen einschnitt bedeuteten ohne das sie etwas davon hätten.

Des weiteren wäre ich auch für eine fangbegrenzung inklusive der verpflichtung fangbuch zu führen.so das jeder fisch den man entnimmt sofort in das mitzuführende fangbuch einzutragen ist.so könnte man ein quote von beispielsweise zwei fischen pro woche oder ähnlich einführen.was den bestand sicherlich schonen würde.
Ein anderer ansatz den ich gut finde ist die holländische variante.alles ab einem bestimmten mass,sagen wir mal 50cm,darf entnommen werden.alles was über einem bestimmten mass,zb. 75cm muss zurückgesetzt werden.so bleiben uns die starken fische erhalten und im genpool.

Ich denke aber ähnlich wie arne a.k.a. mr. drillinger.es gibt wesentlich schlimmere bedrohungen als uns angler...allerdings ist die doch eher sperrliche berufsfischerei sicher keine davon!ich kenne in meinem näheren umkreis genau einen fischer und der macht das größte geschäft mit aalen und seefisch den er zukauft und räuchert...da ist die elbvertiefung sicher ein ganz anderer schnack!wer weiss was es bringt,salzgehalt und tiefe sind an anderen gewässern auch wesentlich höher als bei uns,siehe zb. bodden strelasund etc. und meiner erfahrung nach ist der bestand dort mindestens genausogut wie in der elbe!sicherlich werden die arbeiten an sich die zander erstmal verscheuchen aber die kommen schon wenn sie bock auf gummi haben zurück#6
ich würde das alles nicht so pessimistisch sehen.wird alles gut und ändern kann man wenig (mal von schonzeiten und anderen regeln die nicht durchgesetzt werden abgesehen)


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> @ Mr.B
> 
> meinst Du wirklich das die Eutrophierung heute noch eine wesentliche Rolle spielt,war es in den 80er/90er Jahren nicht ein viel größeres Problem,und in den Mitte 90er Jahren haben sich die Zander in der Elbe noch gestapelt.



Andersrum. Der Rückgang der Eutrophierung über einen gewissen Grad hinaus ist gleichbedeutend mit einem Rückgang der Nährstoffe. Wenn das so gravierende Ausmaße annimmt, wie z.B. im Rhein, verarmt das Gewässer und die Fischbestände gehen drastisch zurück. Kommen dann noch Massen von Neozoen hinzu ( z.B. Körbchenmuschel,Wollhandkrabbe, diverse Grundelarten, Amerikanischer Bachflohkrebs etc.) hat man zwar glasklares Wasser, aber eben ohne einen entsprechenden Fischbestand.

Keine Rose ohne Dornen.


----------



## r.FUx (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Moin.

Ich bin hier auch schon länger angemeldet, habe das Forum aber lange nicht besucht und wollte mich auch an vielen Diskussionen nicht beteiligen. Diese hier finde ich allerdings sehr interessant und möchte daher auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Generell finde ich die Überlegungen des Verbands gar nicht schlecht. Leider ist es aber aus meiner Sicht der falsche Ansatz.

Der Schutz der Brut und Laichfische ist gar nicht das Problem. Wer einmal mit kleinen Ködern bis 5cm losgegangen ist wird feststellen, dass er/sie genug Zander zwischen 15 und 30cm fangen wird! Für genügend Nachwuchs ist also gesorgt. Da Problem ist vielmehr, dass die Fische aufgrund des in den Jahren immer größer gewordenen Angeldrucks nicht mehr abwachsen können! 

Wenn ich meine Fänge auf "meiner" Strecke mit denen von vor 7 Jahren vergleiche, so hat sich an der Anzahl der Fische nicht wirklich viel getan - jedoch aber an der durschnittsgröße! Es fehlen einfach viele Fische zwischen 50 und sagen wir mal 70cm. Entweder fängt man die kleinen Schniepel oder mal einen richtig dicken. Von daher würde ich es nicht auf die nicht Einhaltung der Schonzeit bzw. das Spinnfischen auf Barsche während der schonzeit schieben, sondern auf das viel zu niedrige Mindestmaß und die nicht vorhandene Regelung der Entnahme von Fischen! Noch dazu kommen die kaum vorhandenen Kontrollen, aber das ist ein anderes leidiges Thema.

Ich habe es selbst schon beobachtet, wie, an guten Tagen müllsäckeweise Zander vom angelplatz weggetragen wurden...

Deshalb mein Vorschlag, wie auch schon ein Vorgänger hier geschrieben hat, ein Entnahmemaß zwischen 50 und 75cm einzuführen, genauso wie eine Entnahmeregelung von 1-2 Fischen pro Tag. Was die Schonzeit angeht finde ich es bis zum 30.06. VIEL zu lang! Evtl könnte man ja eine erweiterte Schonzeit (von mir aus bis 31.05.) für die Elbe einführen, als für andere Gewässer? Ein generelles verbot des Spinnfischens würde dann auch nur für die Elbe gelten. Das angeln auf Barsch und Hecht an anderen Gewässern wäre also möglich. Apropos Hecht: dessen Schonzeit könnte man gerne am 01.05. enden lassen. 

So hätte jeder die Möglichkeit seinem lieblingsangelei nachzugehen, ohne dabei die laichstände der Zander in der Elbe anzugehen.

Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.

Allen einen schönen Start in den Tag!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Zumindest das mit dem grundsätzlichen Spinnangelverbot finde ich sehr gut, denn die gleichen Ausreden, die sie anführen habe ich schon sehr oft gehört und eine Kontrolle ist für Fischereiaufseher nicht möglich, außer sie verstecken sich im Gebüsch und warten, bis jemand einen geschonten Fisch fängt und diesen einpackt. Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist, dann ist die Hauptbarschzeit Sommer bis Herbst, im Frühjahr Laichen die im Übrigen ja auch, genauso wie Hechte, somit eigentlich nur konsequent. Und der Rapfen ist grundsätzlich ja eher nur ein Spaßfisch, den kaum jemand (wegen der Gräten) mitnimmt, somit kann der auch kein Gegenargument darstellen.

Ob die Schonzeitverschiebung um so einen großen Zeitraum etwas bringt und sein muss, das lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Die Laichzeit variiert jedes Jahr, je nachdem, wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln. Vielleicht reicht da ja schon eine generelle Ausweitung auf den 31.05., um die Angler nicht zu sehr zu verschrecken. An der Welsschonzeit würde ich das zumindest nicht festmachen. Und wie gesagt, es ist eine Verschiebung des Zeitfensters und keine Verlängerung, dafür soll man ja auch im Januar Angeln dürfen, was bis Dato nicht möglich ist.

Parallel würde ich sogar auch noch etwas weiter denken und eventuell das Mindestmaß etwas anheben, auf eventuell 45cm, was aus meiner Sicht auch schon ein gute Maßnahme wäre und dem Fisch insgesamt eine generell längere Schonung von ca. einem Jahr verschafft.

Eine kleine Anregung zum Nachdenken habe ich noch in Bezug auf Lachs und Meerforelle:

Zum einen sieht die Durchführungsverordnung unter Artenschutz einen ganzjährigen Schutz vor, mit diesem Hinweis:

Zitat:
2 Dies gilt nicht für Lachse und Meerforellen in Gewässern, in die sie als Besatz eingebracht worden sind.

Und zum Anderen hat die Meerforelle ein Mindestmaß von 35cm und der Lachs von 60cm und beide haben eine Schonzeit v. 15. Okt – 15. Februar.

Wie soll man denn Besatzfische von natürlich reprodozierten Fischen unterscheiden, bzw. wissen, wo diese Besetzt wurden und wo nicht? Und wenn man es ganz genau liest, dann dürfen sie nur dort gefangen werden, wo sie besetzt werden. Da keine Meerforelle oder Lachs in der Elbe besetzt wird, sondern wenn, dann in den Zuläufen der Elbe, dürfte man somit in der Elbe keine von diesen Fischen fangen, aber gerade der aktuelle Bericht im HafenTV zeigte, wie der Fischer und die Reporterin eine solche tot in Händen halten…..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkgyd33Vfl0&list=UUUQF8sj_fAtD8PSOp2midzA&index=1&feature=plcp

Entweder schützt man sie in HH ohne Wenn und Aber, oder man belässt es bei der Schonzeit und dem Mindestmaß und streicht die Ganzjahresschonzeit. Alles andere ist widersprüchlich und für die Angler sehr verwirrend.

Das mit den geforderten Höchstfangmengen, Fangbüchern und Fangmeldungen wird nicht klappen. Der Hafen ist kein Vereinsgewässer, sondern freies Gewässer. Somit läge die Ausgabe und Auswertung bei der Behörde, die eh schon personell wie alle Behörden an ihre Spragrenze stößst. Dazu gibt es gerade im Hafenbereich so viele Auswertige Angler, die nur mal schnell für einen Tag oder ein paar Stunden dort Angeln ein bürokratisches Desaster, ähnlich wie die Zusatzmarke in SH und somit kaum überprüfbar.


----------



## Norbi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Moin in die Runde!!
Ganz kurz und knapp!Mein Vorschlag wäre......

1. Schonzeit 1.2. - 31.5.
2. In dieser Zeit absolutes Spinangel-Verbot
3. Mindesmaß  50 cm

@Dorschgreifer,das was den Lachs u. Meerforelle angeht,das hatten wir ja Gestern in einem anderen Tread:q
Aber da hast Du voll Recht,das hatte ich schon mal irgendwo
angeprangert.


----------



## bobkiel (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde!!
> Ganz kurz und knapp!Mein Vorschlag wäre......
> 
> 1. Schonzeit 1.2. - 31.5.
> ...



Klingt Sinnvoll und auch für Deppen wie mich Verständlich der Vorschlag!#6


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Andersrum. Der Rückgang der Eutrophierung über einen gewissen Grad hinaus ist gleichbedeutend mit einem Rückgang der Nährstoffe. Wenn das so gravierende Ausmaße annimmt, wie z.B. im Rhein, verarmt das Gewässer und die Fischbestände gehen drastisch zurück. Kommen dann noch Massen von Neozoen hinzu ( z.B. Körbchenmuschel,Wollhandkrabbe, diverse Grundelarten, Amerikanischer Bachflohkrebs etc.) hat man zwar glasklares Wasser, aber eben ohne einen entsprechenden Fischbestand.
> 
> Keine Rose ohne Dornen.





Auf den Rhein mag es zutreffen,doch aber nicht auf die Tidenelbe,da ein ständiger Austausch stattfindet,zudem sind die Werte seit einigen Jahren stabil schlecht,siehe Bericht ARGE Elbe.....die Schadstoffbelastung bzw. Die Dioxinwerte werden überschritten,das es einen Einfluß auf den Fischbestand nimmt ist doch klar.Das es sehr bedeutsam für den Elbabschnitt hinter der Staustufe ist,daran hege ich keinen Zweifel.Doch genaue wissentschaftliche Werte über beide Elbstrecken im Vergleich und der Einflußnahme der Eutrophierung sind mir nicht bekannt.
Was sehr interessant ist,dass ich selber die Erfahrung gemacht habe,dass ich nur Schniepel fange oder aber Fische Ü70,die Generation dazwischen ist selten geworden.Diese Erfahrung teile ich mit anderen,bisher hatte ich die Meinung...das wir als Angler den Bestand in einem so großen Fluß wie der Elbe nicht kaputt fischen können....doch so langsam kommen wir aber Zweifel,vielleicht gibt es ja hier jemanden der hier sachkundig ist und eine fundierte Antwort geben kann,weil es ist ja offenkundig...es wird weniger gefangen,sonst würden wir hier ja nicht daüber diskutieren !!!...oder besteht nicht die Möglichkeit,dass ältere Fische die Sauerstoffarmut wahrnehmen und sich aus diesen Bereichen zurückziehen,das würde dafür sprechen,das gerade im Hafengebiet immer weniger Fische gefangen werden...da dort die Elbvertiefung am stärksten greift.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Zumindest das mit dem grundsätzlichen Spinnangelverbot finde ich sehr gut, denn die gleichen Ausreden, die sie anführen habe ich schon sehr oft gehört und eine Kontrolle ist für Fischereiaufseher nicht möglich, außer sie verstecken sich im Gebüsch und warten, bis jemand einen geschonten Fisch fängt und diesen einpackt. Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist, dann ist die Hauptbarschzeit Sommer bis Herbst, im Frühjahr Laichen die im Übrigen ja auch, genauso wie Hechte, somit eigentlich nur konsequent. Und der Rapfen ist grundsätzlich ja eher nur ein Spaßfisch, den kaum jemand (wegen der Gräten) mitnimmt, somit kann der auch kein Gegenargument darstellen.
> 
> Ob die Schonzeitverschiebung um so einen großen Zeitraum etwas bringt und sein muss, das lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Die Laichzeit variiert jedes Jahr, je nachdem, wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln. Vielleicht reicht da ja schon eine generelle Ausweitung auf den 31.05., um die Angler nicht zu sehr zu verschrecken. An der Welsschonzeit würde ich das zumindest nicht festmachen. Und wie gesagt, es ist eine Verschiebung des Zeitfensters und keine Verlängerung, dafür soll man ja auch im Januar Angeln dürfen, was bis Dato nicht möglich ist.
> 
> ...




Moin, für mich zusammen mit dem von Norbi das *beste *Posting bisher #6

Weil .... *umsetzbar* muß es sein und möglichst wenig Kräfte binden bzw. Kosten *sparen* !

Wenn man nämlich ein generelles Kunstköderverbot hat, wird sich die Angelszene auf eine effektiv zu kontrollierende Anzahl von Personen verkleinern.

Die Anzahl der Kontrolleure kann recht klein sein - man sieht sofort, ob Jemand Spinnfischen betreibt oder nicht und kann entsprechend reagieren.

Flexible Zeiten finde ich auch gut - dann müsste es aber eine Institution geben, die jedes Jahr alle Angler aufklärt und alle Kastkarten modifiziert....das wird was kosten !

Mindestmaß hoch- Laichschongebiete - keine Schonzeit mehr , Entnahmemengen einführen- wer soll das denn Alles kontrollieren???

Eine Maßnahme - sei sie auch noch so gut gemeint, muß *umsetzbar* sein ... und *kostengünstig* . *Einfachheit* ohne anbieten von Schlupflöchern.

Deswegen führt bei einem solchen Gewässer meiner Meinung nach eine generelle, erweiterte Schonzeit für alle Raubfische inkl. Kunstköderverbot effektiv zum Ziel und ist auch mit vglw. wenig Kräften zu kontrollieren.

Für die Angler, die meinen , dass sie bestraft werden noch Folgendes : die Raubfische laichen nunmal im Frühjahr, da ist ein Angelverbot doch nur vernünftig !

Der Angler mit dem gewissen Naturverständnis braucht dazu keine Gesetze, liest man den Brief vom Angelverein/Verband in Hamburg scheint es aber eine Menge "Naturliebhaber" zu geben, die einfach gierig sich selbst der Nächste zu sein scheinen.

Überfischungsanzeichen gibt es doch schon - siehe die gestörte Größenpyramide.

Mindestmaß erhöhen und Tageshöchtmenge einführen - das ist zwar nicht einfach zu kontrollieren, aber sollte grundsätzlich aufgenommen werden.

Dazu eine Hotline wie in Holland, wo grobe Mißstände durch "Angler" von anderen Anglern, die das beobachten, zügig durchgegeben werden können ( Hilfe für Mindestmaß und Höchstfangmengen-Kontrolle durch alle Angler ).

So kämen die schwarzen Angler wieder kostengünstig und effektiv in Bedrängnis - die Vernünftigen blieben unbehelligt.

Abschliessend : Mir ist die heile, bunte, unkontrollierte Angelwelt auch lieber - aber wenn es so viele Verfehlungen und Mißstände gibt, sollte man auch mal *handeln* !

Rheinspezie


----------



## r.FUx (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Ich fische meist außerhalb des Hafens. Auf der Strecke war ich vor gut 7 Jahren ganz allein. Flussauf- sowie -abwärts hat man niemanden angeln sehen. Heute stehen auf den noch vor Jahren so produktiven Buhnenköpfen teilweise 6 Leute! Rechts und links davon dann 4 oder 5 Leute. 

Trotz angewiesener Fangbegrenzung von 2 Fischen pro Tag hab ich schon welche gesehen, die nach 2 Fischen abgehauen sind und dann ein paar hundert Meter weiter auf einer anderen Buhne wieder aufgetaucht sind.

Wenn man jetzt mal grob von 40 Anglern am WE ausgeht und jeder davon minimum 2 Fische entnimmt sind das 80 Fische. Im Monat also 320 Fische an den Wochenenden. Noch dazu kommen diejenigen, die unter der Woche ihr Glück versuchen. Gehen wir also mal von gut gemeinten 500 Fischen aus. 

Das reicht mit Sicherheit nicht um den immensen Bestand zu gefährden, erklärt für mich aber den Rückgang der Generationen die zwischen 50 und 70cm sein müssten – zumindest auf der von mir beangelten Strecke von gut 3 km Länge.


----------



## Benni1987 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Durchführbar ist gut,billig hören die behörden noch lieber.Soweit so gut.Aber ich denke es wird immer leute geben die sowas umgehen,ob nun mit köfi oder anders und diese leute sind unser wahres problem!
Von wegen im januar auf zander fischen; ich habe dieses jahr (einige können sich sicher noch an die dikussion errinnern) versucht zu der zeit barsche ans band zu bekommen und hatte etliche zander mit dicken fetten laichbauch!(ich habe natürlich nach einigen gefangen zandern aufgehört um nichts kaputt zu machen,das machen aber wohl nicht alle,darüber sind wir uns einig) Die einzige schonzeit die sinn macht ist die die sich nach den bedingungen des jeweiligen jahres richtet.Das ist aber nicht durchführbar.dafür müsste man eben doch ein pachtgewässer draus machen oder eben mehr behördlich eingreifen.Am strelasund beispielsweise funktioniert es gut.Da ändern sich die schonzeiten und die angler sind zufrieden.Da ist die wasserschutzpolizei aber auch ganz anders drauf und hat es wesentlich einfacher als hier.Die wasserfläche ist ähnlich groß aber eben überblickbar und das ist ja genau das problem welches unseren kontrolleuren den scharfen zieht.Man kann sich verstecken in HH!
@rheinspezi: da hast du natürlich recht,es ist nicht möglich durchzuführen und ja die elbe ist ein freies gewässer,das macht sie unter anderem ja auch so attraktiv für auswertige angler.


@Bobkiel:du depp!:q Echt,geiler tag!Wird zeit das das boot ins wasser kommt,dann wirds schon was werden,neue spots neues glück!Aber wenn ich so deine geschichte lese dann solltest du dir wohl doch noch ne weste kaufen#6


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

kurz und knapp, in meinen augen würden vernünftige kontrollen schon reichen. auch als viel angler halte ich die existenz von fischereiaufsehern in hamburg solange für ein gerücht bis ich die mal selbst gesehen habe!


----------



## Kopyto-Relax (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



eilbek_fishhunter schrieb:


> kurz und knapp, in meinen augen würden vernünftige kontrollen schon reichen. auch als viel angler halte ich die existenz von fischereiaufsehern in hamburg solange für ein gerücht bis ich die mal selbst gesehen habe!



Halte es für ein Gerücht aber glaube mir die sind ständig in HH unterwegs und auch in Ecken wo man sie nicht unbedingt erwartet #6


----------



## zorra (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde!!
> Ganz kurz und knapp!Mein Vorschlag wäre......
> 
> 1. Schonzeit 1.2. - 31.5.
> ...


Norbi haste Holländische Vorschriften gelesen????sehr gute Überlegung....es fehjt noch 4.Entnahme 1-2Stck.????und das dann Bundesweit...dannn wirds vielleicht besser.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Blade (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

wir werden oft kontroliert in hamburg!


----------



## offense80 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Kein Scheiss jetzt, aber ich bin in meiner ganzen Angelzeit ( bin mit 6 Jahren angefangen ) noch nicht ein einziges Mal kontrolliert worden. 
Freu mich schon immer wenn an der Elbe die Kollegen der Waschpo auf einen zu kommen.....aber nüscht is. Aber WETTEN- wenn  ich mal meinen Schein zuhause vergessen habe, wede ich meine KONTROLLPREMIERE haben :q


----------



## Norbi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Was Kontrollen angeht,kann ich mich nicht beklagen,oftmals dreimal am Tage/Nacht,die mögen mich halt,aber die sind Alle voll in Ordnung#6#6:q


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Moin, also ich weiss jetzt nicht wie die in Hamburg kontrollieren, in altengamme zur stintZeit wird gut kontrolliert. In geesthacht wird gut kontrolltiert, teilweisse 3-4mal am Tag. Ich persönlich finde das auch gut.

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Norbi schrieb:


> oftmals dreimal am Tage/Nacht,die mögen mich halt#6#6:q


Norbi
wer mag dich nicht?#6


----------



## Donald84 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Veit schrieb:


> Was ist daran schwierig?
> Eine Entnahmebegrenzung (pro Tag) kenne ich von fast allen Gewässer, wo ich in der Vergangenheit schon gefischt habe.
> 
> Die von dir besagten Urlauber sollen besser zu Hause bleiben und den örtlichen Fischhändler aufsuchen. Auf die bescheidenen Tourimuseinnahmen solcher "Angler" kann eine Stadt, die Millionen z.Bsp. beim Bau der Elbphilharmonie verpulvert, gut und gerne verzichten.



Bei Einführung einer Fangbegrenzung (z.B. 1 Stk./Tag) müsste doch auch das C&R-Verbot in HH aufgehoben werden? (will jetzt keine neue C&R-Diskussion lostreten!!!)
Sonst darf man nach 1 Zander wieder nach Hause fahren... Und das könnte den Urlauber von meinem Beispiel ärgern


----------



## Veit (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

@ Donald84: Zum einen sollte grundsätzlich erstmal an die einheimische Anglerschaft gedacht werden, statt an irgendwelche Touris. Zum anderen wäre mir neu, dass es ein C&R-Verbot in Hamburg gibt. Wie immer Auslegungssache. Ich freue mich auf den Tag, wo mir jemand an den Karren pissen, weil ich einen Fisch zurückgesetzt habe. Derjenige kann sich sicher sein, dass ich die Möglichkeiten habe, daraus eine richtig große Nummer zu machen und dazu auch gewillt bin.
Davon unabhängig ist eine grenzenlose Entnahme von Fischen völlig unzeitgemäß, darum halte ich eine Fangbegrenzung und eine deutliche Anhebung des Mindestmaßes für viel sinnvoller, als eine veränderte Schonzeit. Mit der vom ASV vorgeschriebenen Lösung werden zusätzlich noch alle Hechtangler verärgert, die zum Beispiel in zanderfreien Gewässer bis 1.7. warten sollen um ihren Zielfisch zu beangeln, was ich für einen schlechten Witz halte.

@ Blade: Seit ich hier wohne (September 11) eine Kontrolle. Dabei wurde auch gleich ein Schwarzangler, der in unmittelbarer Nähe stand ertappt.


----------



## Donald84 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

@veit: ich bin im wie du auch für eine fangbegrenzung! ich wollte das thema nur etwas "weiter spinnen", einfach sagen "ab morgen nur 1 Zander/Tag" ist etwas sehr einfach und kurz gedacht. und da stell ich mich halt die frage, wie das umgesetzt werden kann und ob das überhaupt kompatibel mit unserer gesetzeslage ist! ich habe mich eben nochmal belesen, es gibt tatsächlich keine entnahmepflicht in HH, aber auch keine ausdrückliche C&R-Erlaubnis. tatsächlich auslegungssache....


----------



## Norbi (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Donald84 schrieb:


> @veit: ich bin im wie du auch für eine fangbegrenzung! ich wollte das thema nur etwas "weiter spinnen", einfach sagen "ab morgen nur 1 Zander/Tag" ist etwas sehr einfach und kurz gedacht. und da stell ich mich halt die frage, wie das umgesetzt werden kann und ob das überhaupt kompatibel mit unserer gesetzeslage ist! ich habe mich eben nochmal belesen, es gibt tatsächlich keine entnahmepflicht in HH, aber auch keine ausdrückliche C&R-Erlaubnis. tatsächlich auslegungssache....



@Donald,....ich bin die Entnahmepflicht,ich bin die C&R Erlaubnis,
und wer was dagegen hat,der wird mich,sowie Veit es schon schrieb kennenlernen.Und nebenbei gesagt,die meisten Leute hier
schlagen auch nicht jeden Fisch ab,sondern entlassen viele wieder ins Gewässer,und das ist gut so.#h


----------



## Veit (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Donald84 schrieb:


> @veit: ich bin im wie du auch für eine fangbegrenzung! ich wollte das thema nur etwas "weiter spinnen", einfach sagen "ab morgen nur 1 Zander/Tag" ist etwas sehr einfach und kurz gedacht. und da stell ich mich halt die frage, wie das umgesetzt werden kann und ob das überhaupt kompatibel mit unserer gesetzeslage ist! ich habe mich eben nochmal belesen, es gibt tatsächlich keine entnahmepflicht in HH, aber auch keine ausdrückliche C&R-Erlaubnis. tatsächlich auslegungssache....



Also auch kein ausdrückliches C&R-Verbot. ;-)

Ich verstehe nicht, wo du das Problem bei der Fangbegrenzung siehst? In meinem noch nicht sooo langen Leben habe ich schon an vielen unterschiedlichen Gewässern geangelt. Nahezu an jedem davon, gab es für Zander eine Fangbegrenzung. In meiner alten Heimat zum Beispiel 3 Stück pro Tag. (was ich eigentlich schon etwas viel finde)
Als ich hier her gezogen bin, habe ich wirklich gestaunt, dass es sowas hier nicht gibt.

Selbstverständlich wird es schwarze Schafe geben, die diese 3 Zander ins Auto packen, nachdem sie die gefangen habe und dann versuchen die nächsten 3 zu fangen. Aber, auf Hamburg bezogen, gibt es mit Sicherheit auch Angler, die hauptsächlich für die Pfanne angeln (was ich im Übrigen nicht völlig verwerflich finde), aber sich dennoch zumindest an bestehende Regeln halten. Wenn die bisher an einem guten Fangtag ggf. auch mal 5 oder 6 Zander mitgenommen (Fotos mit solchen Strecken habe ich in diesem Thread schon gesehen) haben und ab sofort nur noch 3, ist das doch schonmal ein positiver Effekt, der aus der Einführung einer Fangbegrenzung resultiert.
Schließlich halten sich auch viele Kochtopfangler zumindest an die Mindestmaße. Weshalb sollte eine Fangbegrenzung dann nicht funktionieren bzw. umsetzbar sein?!


----------



## Donald84 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Norbi schrieb:


> @Donald,....ich bin die Entnahmepflicht,ich bin die C&R Erlaubnis,
> und wer was dagegen hat,der wird mich,sowie Veit es schon schrieb kennenlernen.Und nebenbei gesagt,die meisten Leute hier
> schlagen auch nicht jeden Fisch ab,sondern entlassen viele wieder ins Gewässer,und das ist gut so.#h



ja ist auch vernünftig so, ich bin da auch nicht anders.
aber schau mal: wenn es keine ausdrückliche/gesetzliche erlaubnis für c&r gibt, kann es keine fangbegrenzung geben.  (bzw. sie macht wenig sinn) denn sonst müsste man ja nach dem ersten maßigen zander zielfisch ändern (also statt gummi, n wurm an haken) oder aufhören zu angeln... das ist alles was ich sagen wollte, von mir aus gerne zurück zu fangmeldungen


----------



## Benni1987 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich habe bei meinem fischereischeinlehrgang gelernt das jeder massige Fisch zu entnehmen ist.angeln dient dem nahrungserwerb.des weiteren ist nach der Menge guter Fische,die man sinnvoll verwerten kann das angeln ein zu stellen....ob nun sinnvoll oder nicht,dieses Gesetz gilt,zumindest in M-V.ob es nun durchgesetzt wird ist etwas anderes.ich kenne niemanden der wegen eines guten,zurückgesetzten Fisches jemals Ärger gehabt hätte.und das ist auch gut so!aber man sollte sich schon vorher genau belesen bevor man Trouble macht wegen eben solchen dingen und hinterher dumm da steht.
@ Veit:was würdest du denn da machen wollen?einen Artikel im Blinker über Kontrolleur xy veröffentlichen?ich denke das du dich da vielleicht ein wenig überschätzt,die Jungs sitzen am längeren Hebel.jeder der mal in strittigen Situationen mit Staatsdienern  o.ä war weiß wie sowas IN DER REGEL ausgeht.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Forum Runner


----------



## Thomas090883 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Medien regieren die Welt und auch der Staat wird von den Medien in gewisser Weise gelenkt und beinflusst..so funktioniert das "System"....man braucht sich nur Gehör bei der Öffentlichkeit schaffen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Veit (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem fischereischeinlehrgang gelernt das jeder massige Fisch zu entnehmen ist.angeln dient dem nahrungserwerb.des weiteren ist nach der Menge guter Fische,die man sinnvoll verwerten kann das angeln ein zu stellen....ob nun sinnvoll oder nicht,dieses Gesetz gilt,zumindest in M-V.ob es nun durchgesetzt wird ist etwas anderes.ich kenne niemanden der wegen eines guten,zurückgesetzten Fisches jemals Ärger gehabt hätte.und das ist auch gut so!aber *man sollte sich schon vorher genau belesen* bevor man Trouble macht wegen eben solchen dingen und hinterher dumm da steht.


Angeln muss einen vernünftigen Grund haben und gleichzeitig darf ein Tier nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund getötet werden. Es steht nirgendwo geschrieben (und deshalb sollte man sich tatsächlich erstmal genau belesen), dass der Nahrungserwerb der einzige vernünftige Grund ist, den es gibt. Wenngleich auch ich behaupte, dass dieser Grund mit Abstand am plausibelsten ist. Dennoch: Dies ist eine Frage, die letztlich im Fall der Fälle ein Richter zu beantworten hat. Und gesetz des Falles, dass er es so sieht, muss das nichts heißen, denn die Rechtslage ist in Deutschland glücklicherweise so, dass eine Straftat zunächst einmal nachgewiesen werden muss. Und dazu ist der Nachweis zu erbringen, dass ich oder eine x-beliebige Person nicht zum Zweckes des Nahrungserwerbs geangelt haben, auch wenn gerade einen Fisch zurückgesetzt wurde. Vielleicht konnte ich diesen ja nicht verwerten, weil er mir zu groß, zu klein oder nicht mal mein Zielfisch war. Und da ich ihn nicht verwerten konnte, gab es auch keinen vernünftigen Grund ihn zu töten.....

Hast du dich mit den rechtlichen Möglichkeiten und Gegebenheiten mal ernsthaft befasst hast, angesichts oben zitierter Sätze?! Die Gesetzgebung ist in Deutschland so schwammig, dass teils ein einzelnes Wort einen gewaltigen Spielraum verursachen kann.

Und um auch deine Frage zu beantworten:
Mein Ziel wäre es, jenen der mir unterstellen will, ich hätte mich strafbar gemacht, juristisch in die Schranken zu weisen und dessen "Niederlage" dann auch öffentlich zu machen.

Davon abgesehen gab es sehr wohl schon mehrfach Fälle in Deutschland, bei denen Angler wegen C&R rechtliche Konsequenzen tragen sollten. Diese Fällen gingen nicht ausschließlich, aber mehrheitlich zu Gunsten der Angler aus.


----------



## Deep Down (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf den Tag, wo mir jemand an den Karren pissen, weil ich einen Fisch zurückgesetzt habe. Derjenige kann sich sicher sein, dass ich die Möglichkeiten habe, daraus eine richtig große Nummer zu machen und dazu auch gewillt bin.



Sowas gleich mal im Vorfeld öffentlich zu propagieren, ist schon höchst ungeschickt!

In vielen Fällen ist nämlich die Wand wesentlich härter als der Kopf der da durch will!


----------



## Thunderstruck (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Sowas gleich mal im Vorfeld öffentlich zu propagieren, ist schon höchst ungeschickt!
> 
> In vielen Fällen ist nämlich die Wand wesentlich härter als der Kopf der da durch will!


 
Gerade wenn man selbst noch so in der Öffentlichkeit steht.
Aber der Herr Wilde weiss was er tut...


----------



## Veit (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

@ deep down:
Falsch! 
Weil ich nämlich Fälle von (Arbeits-)Kollegen kennen, die genau das sogar sehr öffentlichkeitswirksam provozieren wollten. Leider klappte es nicht, weil sich kein Kläger fand.
Ich denke aber, dass das hier nicht hergehört, weil ich mein AB-Profil als Privatperson führe.
Solltest du aber ernsthaftes Interesse haben, kannst du mich zu dem Thema gerne per PN kontaktieren.


----------



## vazzquezz (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Darf ich kurz mal anmerken , dass hier seit Beitrag Beitrag #1084 lustig diskutiert wird, ohne, dass auf Seiten des www.asvhh.de auch nur ein Kommentar zu der Thematik steht ...?


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Sowas gleich mal im Vorfeld öffentlich zu propagieren, ist schon höchst ungeschickt!
> 
> In vielen Fällen ist nämlich die Wand wesentlich härter als der Kopf der da durch will!




|good:


----------



## Benni1987 (26. Juni 2012)

Das ist richtig,es gibt viele Grauzonen etc. Das wird auch der Grund sein das es so wenige Fälle gibt wo ein Angler wegen c&r belangt wurde.ich 
meinte ja auch nur das ICH niemanden kenne dem sowas passiert wäre.
Wie gesagt,mir wurde damals (ist nun auch schon um die 15 Jahre her) erzählt das man fischt um Fisch zu essen.aber ganz klar,was für einen Fisch genau man nun essen will steht ja jedem frei,da gebe ich die vollkommen recht und bei diesem Argument hat es sicherlich jede Kontrolleur schwer!
Ach ja,ich wurde übrigens ,in HH und Niedersachsen, bis heute höchstens drei mal kontrolliert...in fast 20 Jahren und bei zeitweise täglichem angeln!Das finde selbst ich,der gerne seine Ruhe beim Fischen hat,entschieden zu wenig!
Wie wird man eigentlich Aufseher?karriere beim Ordnungsamt?vielleicht sollte man dort mal ansetzen und auch normalen Bürgern den weg dazu erleichtern...quasi eine Art Bürgerwehr gegen fischwilderer...sicher würden es dann auch machtgeile vollzeitassis dazu bringen,aber das wären doch sicherlich die wenigsten!?!verbunden mit völlig überzogenen Geldbußen würde sowas sicher auch unsere Polizei auf den plan rufen denn wo Geld lockt sind die Jungs ja nie weit...

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Forum Runner


----------



## vazzquezz (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Schön, dass Ihr so interessiert seit!

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

*Die C&R Diskussion ist hier nun beendet.* Ihr wisst, dass wir das ausschließlich in dem dafür extra angelegten Thread dulden.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563&page=396

Da könnt ihr alles zu diesem Thema mindestens fünfmal lesen und Euch auch darüber schlau machen, dass es außer in Bayern in keinem Bundesland ein Gesetz gibt welches vorschreibt, gefangene Fische grundsätzlich zu entnehmen. Sprich, das zurücksetzen nicht gewollter Fänge ist in Hamburg nicht verboten. 

Und da es hier um Hamburg geht, ist dieser Diskussionsstrang Schall und Rauch und damit beendet.


----------



## bobkiel (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Medien regieren die Welt und auch der Staat wird von den Medien in gewisser Weise gelenkt und beinflusst..so funktioniert das "System"....man braucht sich nur Gehör bei der Öffentlichkeit schaffen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Die Meinung kann ich nicht mehr ganz teilen denn es gibt genug Dinge wo auch die Medien nicht mehr gegen ankommen da es mittlerweile darauf ankommt wer oder was für eine Maschinerie hinter einem steht.
Als eines der besten Beispiele kann man hier denke ich die Ärztekammer anführen denn wenn man mal die Zahlen von Kunstfehlern ( egal aus welchen Grund : Faulheit,Unvermögen oder versehen. ) betrachtet und das nur die Öffentlich gemachten und dann die Prozesse sowie die Verurteilungen kann man sehen wie es ist wenn eine Riesen Mauer vor einem steht denn diese fällt trotz der Öffentlichkeit nicht.#q Natürlich kann man die Verbände nicht mit der Ärztekammer vergleichen das ist klar!|rolleyes


----------



## phill (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Meine Meinung zum Thema:

- während der Schonzeit generelles Verbot auf Raubfisch zu angeln - in HH sehr einfah, da Hecht und Zander identisch
("habe aber auf" Barsch, Zander, Hecht geangelt - erübrigt sich)
- aktuelle Anpassung der Mindestmaße
- strikte Fangbegrenzung
- konsequente Kontrollen ALLER Mitbürger
- C&R als Selbstverständlichkeit jedem Angler freistellen 

it's so easy


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wo du das Problem bei der Fangbegrenzung siehst? In meinem noch nicht sooo langen Leben habe ich schon an vielen unterschiedlichen Gewässern geangelt. Nahezu an jedem davon, gab es für Zander eine Fangbegrenzung. In meiner alten Heimat zum Beispiel 3 Stück pro Tag. (was ich eigentlich schon etwas viel finde)
> Als ich hier her gezogen bin, habe ich wirklich gestaunt, dass es sowas hier nicht gibt.


 
Was waren dass denn für Gewässer?

Wenn es Gewässer sind, die Erlaubnisscheinpflichtig sind, dann ist eine Fangbegrenzung normal, da muss man in der Regel auch Fangmeldungen ausfüllen oder Fangbücher führen.

Bei freien Gewässern, wo lediglich Vater Staat die Finger drauf hat, da hat es in HH oder in SH noch nie irgendwelche Fangbegrenzungen gegeben, weil die absolut keine Kapatzitäten haben dass zu kontrollieren und sich da auch nicht mit abgeben wollen. Das ist leider die Realität. Von daher denke ich, dass man sich da auch nicht die geringsten Illusionen machen muss, dass in die Richtng etwas passiert.

Bei uns in den Vereinsgewässern darf man z.B nur 2 Zander pro Woche entnehmen.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, was da so kommt.....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



phill schrieb:


> - C&R als Selbstverständlichkeit jedem Angler freistellen


 
Was Du meinst ist selektives Fischen und das war noch nie reglementiert. Vergesst einfach diese 3 Kürzel, die greifen in den geríngsten Fällen, nämlich nur, wenn jemand von vornherein so blöde ist und behauptet, dass er nie einen Fisch entnimmt und alle wieder zurücksetzt und nur aus Spaß an der Freude Angeln geht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Mr.B schrieb:


> Schon gar nicht intressiert es, was es Leute die am Rhein angeln, hier gerne sehen würden!



Du verkennst, dass Ihr mit den Problemen kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal habt. Solcher und ähnlicher Quatsch wird bundesweit verzapft. Nicht selten mit dem Fingerzeig auf andere Bundesländer. Und überall kämpfen wenige alleine dagegen an. Solidarität sollte man begrüßen, denn sie ist für uns alle bitter notwendig.


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Das man die Einschränkung von Freiheitsrechten als hoches Rechtsgut zuvorderst mit den Argumenten der Umsetzbarkeit und Kostengründen als verhältnismäßig ansehen kann, erschließt sich nicht. Das kann nur nachrangig ein Grund von vielen sein.

Anstatt die Schonzeit nun generell auf alle Arten der  Raubfischangelei und alle Raubfische auszudehnen, um eine (!) Fischart zu schonen, müsste stattdessen erstmal nach Mitteln mit geringer Eingriffsintensität gesucht werden, die zumindestens annährend den gleichen Erfolg versprechen.

Genannt wurden hier schon einige. Insbesondere erscheinen doch an der Stückzahl orientierte Fangbegrenzungen und angepasste Schonmaße als wesentlich geeigneter eine Fischart in ihrem Bestand zu schützen, als solche blinden Rasenmäheraktionen. 
Gerade an solchen Bestimmungen fehlt es doch offenbar in HH. Da reibt man sich als Bewohner eines anderen Bundeslandes nur verwundert die Augen!  

Solche Ansätze sehe ich bisher in den Verlautbarungen der die Anglerschaft vertretenen "Offiziellen" jedoch leider nicht, was als Versagen bezeichnet werden muß!


----------



## maxe-hh (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

fangbegrenzungen lassen sich aber schwer kontrollieren und vor allem müsste dann auch ein fangbuch geführt werden und dies wieder kontrolliert usw.

kann man natürlich einführen.
schonzeit müsste trozdem verändert werden.
mindestmaß sowieso.

beispiel.
schonmaß auf min. 50cm
schonzeit 01.03.-min 01.06
fangbegrenzung (ja was?) 1 pro tag?
kunstköder und köderfischangeln in schonzeit verboten


----------



## Benni1987 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

zitat:
@Benni, Aufseher zu werden ist total simpel und kann eingentlich jeder machen, der Arsch in der Hose hat. Es ist ehrenamtlich



aha.gut.gilt das für vereinssrtecken?freie gewässer?wie ist das?woher hast du diese info?gibts was zu lesen zu?links??
Sollte das tatsächlich so sein,dann werde ich das auch machen.ist jawohl der einfachste weg um DIREKT etwas zu unternehmen.Ich halte im allgemeinen sehr wenig von irgendwelchen "wir befragen das volk"-sachen oder anderen dingen wo man eingebunden werden soll.der ansatz ist meist gut,die umsetzung beschissen.Direkt ist immer besser!Und sollte es so einfach sein kontrolleur zu werden,dann muss ich mich doch sehr wundern das hier nicht nur noch welche sitzen und diskutieren!wie geil wäre das denn??wenn jeder schwarzangler schon beim anblick eines anderen angler schiss haben muss das er seinen krempel loswird!Und DAS würde garantiert den bestand schonen!!Win Win


----------



## Norbi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Fangbegrenzung??????
Wieviel Fisch braucht der Mensch pro Tag????
Fangbuch??? Wie soll das ablaufen???
Wer gibt die aus,und was kostet das Papier??


----------



## gründler (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Was waren dass denn für Gewässer?
> 
> Wenn es Gewässer sind, die Erlaubnisscheinpflichtig sind, dann ist eine Fangbegrenzung normal, da muss man in der Regel auch Fangmeldungen ausfüllen oder Fangbücher führen.
> 
> ...


 
.....|wavey:


----------



## Kopyto-Relax (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

OHNE WORTE . Vieleicht sollten hier einige Juristen oder politiker werden und die bösen Jungs verknacken...... und manch anderer der sich hier maßlos selbstübetschätzt......... Von wegen man ist gewillt etwas einzuleiten wenn ihm jemand ans bein pissen will naja da kann man nur sagen viel glück und vorsicht beim ersten Wortgefecht


----------



## maxe-hh (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Norbi schrieb:


> Fangbegrenzung??????
> Wieviel Fisch braucht der Mensch pro Tag????
> Fangbuch??? Wie soll das ablaufen???
> Wer gibt die aus,und was kostet das Papier??



so sieht es aus #6
vor allem wer kontrolliert es und wer zahlt es wie sieht es aus mit nicht hamburgern usw.


----------



## Norbi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



maxe-hh schrieb:


> so sieht es aus #6
> vor allem wer kontrolliert es und wer zahlt es wie sieht es aus mit nicht hamburgern usw.



Moin Maxe,ich hab da eine Idee,zum Fangbuch:q:q
Andere Bundesländer müssen bei uns (HH)10Euro Fischereiabgabe zahlen,plus 5 Euro fürs Fangbuch,für die Hamburger erhöht sich die Fischereiabgabe um 5Euro:q:q:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin Maxe,ich hab da eine Idee,zum Fangbuch:q:q
> Andere Bundesländer müssen bei uns (HH)10Euro Fischereiabgabe zahlen,plus 5 Euro fürs Fangbuch,für die Hamburger erhöht sich die Fischereiabgabe um 5Euro:q:q:m


 
Vielleicht gar keine schlechte Idee, aber nach wie vor muss das jemand kontrollieren und auswerten.... Wer macht das freiwillig, dürften ja nur ein paar tausend stück sein.....?:m


Und bitte auch alle Anmahnen, die ihre Fangbücher nicht führen oder nicht zurückgeben....


----------



## Benni1987 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



maxe-hh schrieb:


> so sieht es aus #6
> vor allem wer kontrolliert es und wer zahlt es wie sieht es aus mit nicht hamburgern usw.



Kontrollen über freiwillige,durch selbstfinanzierte lehrgänge geschulte,anlger.
Zu zahlen hat das jeder selbst (fangbuch oder ähnliches.)In HH ist man ja schon echt gesegnet mit einem billigen topgewässer,damit es so bleibt sollte jeder schonmal n 20er überhaben.
Da gibt es zb. die regelung in M-V (ja ich nehme die gerne als vorbild,da wird mehr getan als hier).Es gibt dort den touristenfischreischein,eine art angelschein ohne prüfung,finde ich doof,aber das zeigt das man eine regelung finden kann wenn man es drauf anlegt!zb. könnte man eine art touristenfangbuch herausgeben,zeitlich begrenzt oder als eine art zehnerkarte oder sowas in der art.
usw. ...würde ich dir auch noch beantworten aber dazu fällt mir grad nichts neunmalkluges ein...#6

@Jan: du hast ja sooo recht..!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> Da gibt es zb. die regelung in M-V (ja ich nehme die gerne als vorbild,da wird mehr getan als hier).Es gibt dort den touristenfischreischein,eine art angelschein ohne prüfung,finde ich doof,aber das zeigt das man eine regelung finden kann wenn man es drauf anlegt!zb. könnte man eine art touristenfangbuch herausgeben,zeitlich begrenzt oder als eine art zehnerkarte oder sowas in der art.


 
Und die haben Fangbegrenzungen und kontrollieren das und werten das aus? Das wäre mir neu...|kopfkrat


----------



## Benni1987 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

ne haben sie nicht.aaaber,es geht hier ja um die schonung des bestandes bei uns.und ich bin der meinung das wenn man die leute dazu bringt ein fangbuch zu führen,und zwar sofort nach versorgung des fangs,kann man schon einiges schaffen,verbunden mit einer fangquote selbstverständlich!
Das MV-beispiel habe ich nur gebracht weil es aufzeigt wie einfach es gehen kann wenn man wirklich will und alle an einem strang ziehen (alle geht natürlich nie aber zumindest 80% der angler,die politik und die vereine/vorsitzenden).So könnte es gehen denke ich,verbesser mich wenn ich was übersehen habe.|kopfkrat


----------



## carpjunkie (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Na endlich wird der thread mal richtig genutzt! 

Kamen ja echt schon sehr gute Vorschläge! 
Meine wären: 
1. Mindestmaß auf 50 cm zu erhöhen! 
2. Schonzeit vom 1.02. Bis 1.06 zu verlegen! 
3. Strikte fangbegrenzung von z.b. 3 Zandern die Woche! 

Durchführbar wäre es doch eigentlich ohne Probleme; 
Zumindest wenn man die freien Gewässer in verbandsgewässer "umschreibt", 
Technisch weiß ich leider nicht ob dies möglich wäre. 
Irgendjemand von euch? 
Was haltet ihr davon?

Achja,kunstköder Verbot während der schonzeit ist selbstverständlich!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> ne haben sie nicht.aaaber,es geht hier ja um die schonung des bestandes bei uns.und ich bin der meinung das wenn man die leute dazu bringt ein fangbuch zu führen,und zwar sofort nach versorgung des fangs,kann man schon einiges schaffen,verbunden mit einer fangquote selbstverständlich!


 
Ist ja eine gute Idee, wenn man das aber vorschlägt, dann muss man aber auch die Lösung fertig denken, sprich ein komplettes Konzept vorlegen.

Dazu muss man jetzt folgendes klären. Wer entwirft die Fangbücher, wer druckt die Fangbücher, wer überprüft das Einhalten der Quote, wer mahnt die säumigen Angler an, wer wertet die Fangbücher aus und wer trägt die ganzen Verwaltungskosten dazu.

Dann ist es so, wie Du schon geschrieben hast. Ein Fangbuch macht nur Sinn, wenn bei der Ankunft am Angelgewässer sofort Datum und Uhrzeit eingetragen werden. Jeder gefangene Fisch gehört sofort eingetragen, vorher darf nicht weitergeangelt werden.

Zu klären bleibt die Frage, was passiert mit Fischen, die wieder zurückgesetzt werden? Denn ein Fisch, der bei einer Spundwandhöhe von 5m und mehr ins Wasser geworfen wird hat wohl nur eine geringe Überlebenschanchse, müsste man da 0,5 Fische für eintragen oder was ähnliches???

Wenn man einer Behörde einen Vorschlag macht, dann muss der auch durchgerechnet und machbar sein, sonst reagieren die nicht im Geringsten darauf.

Mit der Aussage macht das mal, wie ihr das umsetzt, dass überlassen wir euch, damit kann man die nicht hinter dem Schreibtisch vorlocken, da kommen dann eventuell ganz böse Sachen wie Komplettangelverbot usw. raus, weil das bürokratisch für die zu viel ist. Sowas ähnliches ist bei mir in der Heimatgemeinde passiert. Da haben einige einheimische jahrzehntelang am Dorfteich geangelt, insbesondere Kinder, bis einer auf die Idee kam, dass die Gemeinde das überprüfen müsste.... Pombt durfte dort niemand mehr Angeln.:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



carpjunkie schrieb:


> Durchführbar wäre es doch eigentlich ohne Probleme;
> Zumindest wenn man die freien Gewässer in verbandsgewässer "umschreibt",


 
Das lass aber mal nicht Thomas und die tausenden von nichtorganisierten Angler hören, die sich dann einen Erlaubnisschein vom Verband holen müssen....|rolleyes

Und hier mal die Preise für Gastkarten, für Nichtverbandsmitglieder:

Monatskarten (Jahreskarten gibt es nicht): 60,-€:vik:

findet man hier:

http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/haeufig-gestelle-fragen/139-gastkarten.html


----------



## Norbi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Zumindest wenn man die freien Gewässer in verbandsgewässer "umschreibt", 
@carpjunkie,wenn es nicht so früh wäre,würde ich sagen,werde mal nüchtern:q:q:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Norbi schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn man die freien Gewässer in verbandsgewässer "umschreibt",
> @carpjunkie,wenn es nicht so früh wäre,würde ich sagen,werde mal nüchtern:q:q:m


 

Muuuaaah, so in der Art habe ich das gemeint...:vik:


----------



## carpjunkie (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Und der güstigste,mir bekannte Verein, (angelfreunde nord?) 
Kostet 20 oder 25€ im Jahr,das wird wohl jeder über haben oder?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



carpjunkie schrieb:


> Und der güstigste,mir bekannte Verein, (angelfreunde nord?)
> Kostet 20 oder 25€ im Jahr,das wird wohl jeder über haben oder?


 

Naja, zumindest das erste Mal 70,-€:



> 20 Euro Jahresbeitrag sowie einmal 50 Euro Aufnahmegebühr sind zu zahlen.


----------



## Norbi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



carpjunkie schrieb:


> Und der güstigste,mir bekannte Verein, (angelfreunde nord?)
> Kostet 20 oder 25€ im Jahr,das wird wohl jeder über haben oder?



Scheixx auf Angelfreunde Nord und Konsorten oder sonst welche Vereine oder Verbände ich bin in den Freien Gewässer gut aufgehoben und so wird es bleiben:m
Wie kann man für solch einen Verein hier überhaupt Werbung machen#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Norbi schrieb:


> Fangbegrenzung??????
> Wieviel Fisch braucht der Mensch pro Tag????
> Fangbuch??? Wie soll das ablaufen???
> Wer gibt die aus,und was kostet das Papier??



Bei uns wird das in einigen Vereinen ganz einfach gehandhabt.

Das Fangbuch muss mit den übrigen Papieren am Wasser mitgeführt werden. Jeder entnommene Fisch ist sofort nach dem abschlagen, bevor man irgendetwas anderes unternimmt, einzutragen. Wer mit einem nicht eingetragenen Fisch beim weiterangeln oder auf dem Weg zum Auto erwischt wird, verliert seine Angelerlaubnis.

Die Fangbücher sind etwa so groß wie der Fischereischein, ca. 4mm dick und kosten im Druck so um die 30 Cent. Sie haben 10 beidseitig beschreibbare Seiten mit vorgedruckten Angabefeldern für Fischart und Datum. Eingetragen werden müssen nur Fischarten, für die es eine Fangbegrenzung gibt. 

Ausgewertet werden die nicht, weil viele Angler da nach dem Anglen Phantasiefische eintragen weil sie glauben, dass dadurch mehr Besatz eingebracht wird. 

Ausgegeben werden sie mit dem Erlaubnisschein.

Sie dienen ganz einfach nur dem Zwang, tatsächlich entnommene Fische einzutragen um die Tagesfangmenge zu kontrollieren.

Ganz simpel und ohne große Mühen und Kosten.


----------



## Merlin (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Bei uns ist es genau so wie bei Ralle 24.
Das Ganzen funktioniert sehr gut und ist für den Angler ist es auch kein wirklicher Mehraufwand.


----------



## Benni1987 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Dazu muss man jetzt folgendes klären. Wer entwirft die Fangbücher, wer druckt die Fangbücher, wer überprüft das Einhalten der Quote, wer mahnt die säumigen Angler an, wer wertet die Fangbücher aus und wer trägt die ganzen Verwaltungskosten dazu.




oh ha,du gehst ja in die vollen...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

na gut.

Die fangbücher zu entwerfen ist heut zu tage ein kleines problem,dazu gibt es,sicher auch unter uns,genug begabte leutz die mit einem rechner so einiges anstellen können.Ich kenne zumindest genug denen ich das zutraue sowas fertig zu bringen!wenn man das dann von der behörde absegnen lässt-> bingo,erstes problem gelöst.
weiter im text.
Drucken lassen kann man die bücher in...sagen wir mal..einer druckerei...  Ne im ernst mal,das könnte ein problem darstellen das finanziert zu kriegen.Zu erst müsste man überhaupt mal wissen wieviele man braucht,dann zur behörde und gucken was die sagen.evtl kostenvoranschläge einholen.Ich weiss leider überhaupt nicht wo die ihre pamphlete drucken lassen die sie so rausschmeissen,aber ich denke die kriegen ganz gute kontitionen.Sicher ist das einer größten kostenfaktoren,den man aber durch anhebung des abgabeentgeldes wieder reinbekommen könnte!
Das überprüfen der quoten würden, wie ich schon geschrieben hatte geschulte,freiwillige machen.Wäre auch sinnvoller als bedienstete die eh kein bock darauf haben und denen ZUM TEIL kürzeste wege schon zu weit sind.Freiwillige legen sich immer mehr ins zeug!
Was genau meinst du mit säumigen anglern??sind das die mit einem Saum am rand?
Das auswerten der fangbücher muss von verwaltungsangestellten gemacht werden,da führt kein weg drum rum.allein schon aus datenschutzrechtlichen gründen bzw. im falle des falles auch um gewalt ausüben zu können.
Die verwaltungskosten trägt der der immer zahlt,du,ich und der ganze rest der bagage!Wenn ich sehe für was die millionen rausgeschmissen werden dann sollte das drin sein zwei neue leute einzustellen oder ähnliches.Und das kriegt man glaube ich auch durchgesetzt.Brief an scholz mit einigermassen genauen zahlen der angler die in "seiner" stadt fischen.Der würde augen machen und sich die hände reiben über etliche neue stimmen für nächstes jahr!So oder so ähnlich könnte es schon klappen,man muss nur anfangen...

oder man vergisst den ganzen scheiß den ich hier geschrieben habe und macht es wie ralle sagt...


----------



## Benni1987 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Norbi schrieb:


> Scheixx auf Angelfreunde Nord und Konsorten oder sonst welche Vereine oder Verbände ich bin in den Freien Gewässer gut aufgehoben und so wird es bleiben:m
> Wie kann man für solch einen Verein hier überhaupt Werbung machen#c



Och gottchen...da hat aber einer nen hals!:m


----------



## Norbi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> Och gottchen...da hat aber einer nen hals!:m



Richtig Benni,wer weiss um was es bei diesen Verein geht,hat auch ein:q:m
@carpjunkie,es gibt übrigens einen günstigeren Verein!!!
http://www.hamburger-angler.de/


----------



## carpjunkie (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

@ norbi, Werbung mach ich hier für rein gar nix,
Nur Vorschläge! Und wenn der Verein, den du meinst, günstiger ist,
Umso besser!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit säumigen anglern??
> ..


 
Wenn man es ordentlich macht, dann muss man die Fangbücher jedes Jahr einsammeln. Die die die nicht freiwillig bis zu einem Termin abgegeben haben sind "Säumige", weil sie den Termin versäumt haben.




> Wenn ich sehe für was die millionen rausgeschmissen werden dann sollte das drin sein zwei neue leute einzustellen oder ähnliches. Und das kriegt man glaube ich auch durchgesetzt.


 
Wenn wir hier in HH nicht aufgrund der engen Haushaltslage gerade einen Einstellungsstopp hätten.... Und der Haushalt 2013/2014 ist gerade zur Abstimmung, somit geht da vor 2015 wohl eher nichts.




> oder man vergisst den ganzen scheiß den ich hier geschrieben habe und macht es wie ralle sagt.


 
Jemand, der etwas auf sich hält und soetwas veranlasst, der sollte auch ein Interesse daran haben zu erfahren, was da so gefangen wird und um was es sich überhaupt dreht, und sei es, nur um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen. Von Anfang an von Manipulation ausgehen führt das ganze von vorneherein zur Überflüssigkeit.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> Das überprüfen der quoten würden, wie ich schon geschrieben hatte geschulte,freiwillige machen.Wäre auch sinnvoller als bedienstete die eh kein bock darauf haben und denen ZUM TEIL kürzeste wege schon zu weit sind.Freiwillige legen sich immer mehr ins zeug!
> ...


 
Ach so, noch dazu:

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie das in HH geregelt ist, aber in SH müssen diejenigen einen Lehrgang besuchen und eine Prüfung ablegen und diese regelmäßig auffrischen. Dann benötigt die Behörde für diese ein polizeiliches Fürhrungszeugnis und sie müssen ihren Wohnsitz in SH haben.

Alle anderen vom Verein für die Vereinsgewässer eingesetzten dürfen lediglich guten Tag sagen und um das Zeigen der Papiere bitten, mehr Rechte haben die nicht. Keine Gepäckkontrolle, kein Ruteneinzug, nichts, dafür müssen die immer erst 110 wählen... Bis die da sind, sind die Angler und Beweise verschwunden.


----------



## Norbi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Alle Vorschläge in Ehren,aber ich habe die Vermutung das der Angler mal wieder aussenvor bleibt,zumal die,die in keinen Verein sind.
Warum macht die Fischereibehörde nicht einmal im Jahr ein Tag der offenen Tür für Angler,wo jeder seine Vorschläge vorbringen kann??


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Mr.B schrieb:


> *Dann verhalte dich erwachsen, *... *bevor du hier unnötig rum spamst.*
> 
> *...Der Rest der Diskussion geht leider ein wenig an der Problematik vorbei. Schade. *
> *Es geht hier um einen Starken Einschnitt in unsere Rechte!*
> ...


----------



## Norbi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Der Hamburgerhafen als Laichschonbezirk,ich lach mich weg,das erzähl mal auch den Fischern,vielleicht muß dann auch der Schiffsverkehr eingeschränkt werden??


----------



## Norbi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Sooo Leutz nochmal in die Runde,jeder der nach HH kommt um zu angeln oder auch nicht, ist gern gesehen.
Selber nicht aus HH kommen und anderen blöd kommen...geht garnicht:m


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Wenn man die Argumente von Dorschgreifer so liest, wundert man sich, dass wir nicht alle noch in Höhlen leben müssen!


----------



## Elbmann (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Norbi schrieb:


> Der Hamburgerhafen als Laichschonbezirk,ich lach mich weg,das erzähl mal auch den Fischern,vielleicht muß *dann auch der Schiffsverkehr eingeschränkt werden*??



Gar nicht mal so schlecht Norbi, dann brauchen wir die Elbvertiefung auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Norbi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Elbmann schrieb:


> Gar nicht mal so schlecht Norbi, dann brauchen wir die Elbvertiefung auch nicht mehr.



Stimmt,aber dann wird HH pleite gehen:m


----------



## Wander-HH (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Norbi schrieb:


> Sooo Leutz nochmal in die Runde,jeder der nach HH kommt um zu angeln oder auch nicht, ist gern gesehen.
> Selber nicht aus HH kommen und anderen blöd kommen...geht garnicht:m


Genau, dass dürfen nur Hamburger |jump:


----------



## bl1nker (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Norbi schrieb:


> Stimmt,aber dann wird HH pleite gehen:m



Das bezweifel ich, aber der Angelnachschub aus der China Produktion könnte es nicht mehr nach Hamburg schaffen


----------



## Spartakus (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Samstag soll das Wetter gut werden. Da könnte man ein Treffen "Ein Zander für Wander" im Hafen ins Auge fassen oder#c:vik:



Das Motto des Treffens finde ich gut :vik:
es könnte aber auch heißen " Zwei Zander für Wander" -noch ist keine Fangbegrenzung da - aber wer fängt den zweiten Zander ??:q:q doch nicht Wander-HH |supergri
die Sauastofflage im Hafen ist dank den Regen besser geworden:vik: hier - es  könnte also  was gehen #6


Gruß


----------



## Norbi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Jetzt werden schon die Zander aus dem Hafen hier im Board verteil.Zur Strafe gibt es für Euch keine Zander...:q:m


----------



## Veit (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Ich habe gerade (von meinem privaten Mailaccount) dem ASV HH eine lange Mail mit meiner persönlichen Sicht der Dinge geschickt. Es hilft nichts, sich hier aufzuregen, denn das ist nicht besser, als das Verhalten des ASV, der sein Schreiben nur an die Vereinsfunktionäre verschickt hat. Die Meinungen, die beim ASV ankommen, müssen von der Basis der Anglerschaft stammen. Wer etwas ändern möchte, sollte eine Mail an geschaeftsstelle@asvhh.de schicken und nicht nur hier seinen Unmut bekunden.


----------



## Norbi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Das ist doch das was ich befürchtet habe!!!


----------



## Donald84 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade (von meinem privaten Mailaccount) dem ASV HH eine lange Mail mit meiner persönlichen Sicht der Dinge geschickt. Es hilft nichts, sich hier aufzuregen, denn das ist nicht besser, als das Verhalten des ASV, der sein Schreiben nur an die Vereinsfunktionäre verschickt hat. Die Meinungen, die beim ASV ankommen, müssen von der Basis der Anglerschaft stammen. Wer etwas ändern möchte, sollte eine Mail an geschaeftsstelle@asvhh.de schicken und nicht nur hier seinen Unmut bekunden.



|good:


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Veit schrieb:


> Wer etwas ändern möchte, sollte eine Mail an geschaeftsstelle@asvhh.de schicken.



jo und das werd ich nun auch mal machen


edit: geiler rapfen drillinger und co!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wenn man die Argumente von Dorschgreifer so liest, wundert man sich, dass wir nicht alle noch in Höhlen leben müssen!


 
Bist Du auch in der Lage solch eine Pauschalaussage zu begründen?

Ich wüsste nicht, warum wir noch in Höhlen leben müssten.

Ich stelle hier nur fest:

Man will keine Einschnitte.

Doch je mehr hier diskutiert wird und je mehr Leute hier ihre Vorschläge unterbreiten, je schlimmer werden eigentlich die Einschnitte.... 

Und einfach in den Raum irgendwelche Ideen zu werfen, aber selbst keinen expliziten Lösungsvorschlag zu unterbreiten ist der Sache einfach nicht dienlich.

Veit hat an den Verband geschrieben, ich auch schon gestern morgen....

Wer denn noch? |rolleyes


----------



## Norbi (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



moon schrieb:


> Petri grosser......Weiter so.....
> 
> Endlich mal wieder ne Fangmeldung und keine Diskusion über irgendwas
> wo man Kilometer lange Textr durchlesen muss.



Ich frag mich,wenn Dir die Sache am Arsch vorbei geht,warum gehst Du angeln??
Auch sowas gehört zum angeln,wie Rolle und Ruten.


----------



## Norbi (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



moon schrieb:


> @Norbi #h wer hat denn gesagt das es mir am Arsch vorbei geht? Ich nicht....#c
> Ich habe mich endlich mal gefreut das hier wieder Fische gezeigt werden.....
> Achja damit du weisst ich bin total dafür das...:vik:
> 
> ...



Schön das es Dir nicht am Arsch vorbei geht#6
Ich würde auch lieber Fangberichte und Fotos sehen,aber da dies hier kein reiner Fangtread ist gehört so eine Diskusion auch hierher sowie Geräte und Ködertips.
Aber da ich nicht mehr im Verein und somit auch nicht im Verband bin brauch ich dort auch keine Mail hin schreiben,weil man uns Vereinslosen garnicht warnimmt.
Ich habe mich direkt an die Fischereibehörde gewand,glaube aber kaum das ich von dort eine Reaktion bekomme,mal sehen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ich habe mich direkt an die Fischereibehörde gewand,glaube aber kaum das ich von dort eine Reaktion bekomme,mal sehen.


 
Das ist doch zumindest konsequent.#6

Zumindest bekommt die Behörde dadurch Kenntnis, wie die damit umgehen, das kann man ja nicht beeinflussen, es ist aber immer ein Versuch wert und besser als nur zu Reden....


----------



## MINIBUBI (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Moin Moin
Hallo Leute
Fangbegrenzung???
Mindestmass?
Schonzeit ??
Also in Zweipunkten ist die sache wohl Klar!
Gesetzliches Mindestmass Plus einige cm (50cm im ganzen)
Schonzeit Niedersachsen?, Hamburg?,im Süden unseres Landes?
Jeder Laichfisch der nach der Schonzeit gefangenwird ist sofort zurück zu setzen.

Fangbegrenzung: Sontag Morgen Angelsachen Grill Würste Knobi brot ,
Kohle eingepackt.
so ein richtig geiler Angeltag ist vor mir.
Ans Wasser raus die Angeln und Los 
Nach gut einer halben Stunde schon 2 Zander angelandet,
jetzt noch einen und ich brauche den Grill nicht mehr Auszupacken.
Oder ohne Köder Angeln????
Fangbegrenzung?!? Das sollte jeder Verantwortungsvoll  mit sich selber Ausmachen.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Benni1987 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Fangbegrenzung: Sontag Morgen Angelsachen Grill Würste Knobi brot ,
> Kohle eingepackt.
> ...



Und das sind die WAHREN probleme!DARUM geht es hier!
dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

@norbi:warum so aggro in letzter zeit??Kennt man ja garnicht von dir!sonst immer :l,  jetzt aber häufiger:r


----------



## Benni1987 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Veit hat an den Verband geschrieben, ich auch schon gestern morgen....
> 
> Wer denn noch? |rolleyes



...in der hoffnung das...

oder einfach um wenigstens etwas getan zu haben?

ps:das mit den höhlen interessiert mich auch!Ich kenne jemanden der vermietet höhlen in spanien...:q


----------



## Norbi (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> Und das sind die WAHREN probleme!DARUM geht es hier!
> dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
> 
> @norbi:warum so aggro in letzter zeit??Kennt man ja garnicht von dir!sonst immer :l,  jetzt aber häufiger:r



Ach Benni,im Alter wird die Haut halt dünner:q Ist aber meistens nicht so gemeint,wie es geschrieben wird und dann rüber kommt:q
Ich hab Euch Alle lieb:q#h


----------



## bl1nker (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade (von meinem privaten Mailaccount) dem ASV HH eine lange Mail mit meiner persönlichen Sicht der Dinge geschickt. Es hilft nichts, sich hier aufzuregen, denn das ist nicht besser, als das Verhalten des ASV, der sein Schreiben nur an die Vereinsfunktionäre verschickt hat. Die Meinungen, die beim ASV ankommen, müssen von der Basis der Anglerschaft stammen. Wer etwas ändern möchte, sollte eine Mail an geschaeftsstelle@asvhh.de schicken und nicht nur hier seinen Unmut bekunden.



Moin Veit, finde ich gut das du das gemacht hast, vielleicht könnte man so eine Aktion das nächste Mal allerdings so koordinieren das einige Leute mehr die EMail / Brief unterschreiben, so sie zustimmen. Ich denke das ein Sammelanschreiben wesentlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt als die EMail eines Einzelnen.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Gerade sowas gehört auch in die Angelpresse und zwar nicht nur als Meldung, sondern auch mit einem kritischen Kommentar!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> ...in der hoffnung das...
> 
> oder einfach um wenigstens etwas getan zu haben?


 
Zum einen, weil die Hoffnung zuletzt stirbt

und zum Anderen, weil ich zumindest der Meinung bin, dass man seine Meinung auch äußern sollte, sofern man eine hat und ein wirkliches Interesse an der Sache. Ich kann nicht im virtuellen Nirvana rummäckern, mich dann aber wundern, wenn es keinen Interessiert. 

Und ich denke, dass der Verband hier nicht lesen wird und sich daraus ein Meinungsbild macht, dafür verschwindet das hier einfach zu schnell in der Vewrgangenheit, die kaum noch einer liest.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Gerade sowas gehört auch in die Angelpresse und zwar nicht nur als Meldung, sondern auch mit einem kritischen Kommentar!


 

Und, hast Du schon an die Presse geschrieben oder bist Du noch bei den Höhlenmenschen?

Oder sollen das wieder andere für dich tun?


----------



## deger (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Zu dem Thema machen wir momentan eine Umfrage, mitmachen wäre super. Das Ergebnis werden wir dann an die Verbände senden.


----------



## Benni1987 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

immer diese sticheleinen...irgendwie ätzend#d


----------



## Norbi (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> immer diese sticheleinen...irgendwie ätzend#d



Die Leute sind zuviel auf Stichling gegangen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> immer diese sticheleinen...irgendwie ätzend#d


 
Zumindest ich finde, dass es keine Stichellei ist, zumindest möchte ich nicht, das mein Post so gesehen wird.

Wer ständig fordert, der muss auch mal aktiv werden und deswegen habe ich nachgefragt, ob da schon was läuft, was mich persönlich interessieren würde, weil ich da gespannt drauf wäre.



Spartakus schrieb:


> nicht nötig Jungs  *Veit* arbeitet für den Blinker-also die "Presse" ließt mit :q:q:q


 
Das ist ja bekannt, nur nach der Ankündigung des Verbandes wären nur noch ein paar Tage Zeit (Stichtag ist der 08.07.2012), somit müsste, wenn wirklich gewollt, etwas extrem schnell passieren.

Ist die Bestimmung geändert, dann können hunderte Artikel folgen, da dreht dann so schnell keiner mehr was dran. Und aus diesem Grund habe ich auch gleich, ohne Verzögerung an den Verband geschrieben.


----------



## Veit (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



bl1nker schrieb:


> Moin Veit, finde ich gut das du das gemacht hast, vielleicht könnte man so eine Aktion das nächste Mal allerdings so koordinieren das einige Leute mehr die EMail / Brief unterschreiben, so sie zustimmen. Ich denke das ein Sammelanschreiben wesentlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt als die EMail eines Einzelnen.



Wäre auch eine Idee, andererseits ist es sicher nicht verkehrt auch nicht verkehrt, wenn der Verband mit vielen Mails "bombardiert" wird.

Ich bin schon gespannt, ob die Herrschaften beim Verband sich erniedrigen, auf meine Mail zu antworten. Habe darin bewusst auch einige Fragen formuliert.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt, ob die Herrschaften beim Verband sich erniedrigen, auf meine Mail zu antworten. Habe darin bewusst auch einige Fragen formuliert.


 
Wäre schön, wenn Du uns darüber auf dem Laufenden hälst, das würde mich auch interessieren, ich habe zumindest bis Dato keine Reaktion.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Auch wenn es jetzt nicht mehr ganz zum Thema passt, will ich die Fangbegrenzung nochmal ansprechen.

Irgendwie - korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege - lese ich herraus, dass viele immer gegen eine Fangbegrenzung (die ja eigentlich eine Entnahmebegrenzung ist) sind.

Mitlerweile ist doch keiner mehr von uns auf selbstgefangenen Fisch zum Überleben angewiesen-> Fakt! Und mann nicht leugnen, dass wir keine Canadischen oder Skandinavischen Verhältnisse haben, wo fast jeder angelnde Einwohner 3 km² Wasserfläche (ka wie viel es dort wirklich sind) für sich hat.

Dazu kommt die Mentalität hier zu Lande, dass man den Kaufpreis der Tageskarte + Spirtkosten gleich in KG Filet umrechnet.... jetz kommt noch das Phänomen dazu, dass sich einige Gewässer verändern (z.B der Rhein) und die Population von Zandern zurück geht bzw. stark schwankt, bis die Anpassung wieder stattgefunden hat.

Klar sind das wieder Einschnitte auf das Hobby Angeln - aber meint ihr nicht, dass im Gegensatz zu Setzkescherfragen usw. eine nachhaltige Angelfischerei nicht im Vordergrund stehen soll?

Fisch schmeckt am besten, wenn er frisch ist und nicht bereits Monate lang in der hemischen Kühltruhe liegt. 

Ihr wisst gar nicht, wie ich an unseren Gewässern schon quasi angemault wurde, da ich nach dem Fang eines Zanders den 2. und 3. Wieder released hatte - da mir mal ein Küchenzander für 1-2Monate reicht?!

Denkt mal drüber nach ....


----------



## Benni1987 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es jetzt nicht mehr ganz zum Thema passt, will ich die Fangbegrenzung nochmal ansprechen.
> 
> Irgendwie - korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege - lese ich herraus, dass viele immer gegen eine Fangbegrenzung (die ja eigentlich eine Entnahmebegrenzung ist) sind.
> 
> ...


|kopfkrat

ganz ehrlich,ich habe hier fast nur kommentar PRO fangbegrenzung gesehen!Fast alle vorschläge gingen in die richtung!


----------



## Norbi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> ganz ehrlich,ich habe hier fast nur kommentar PRO fangbegrenzung gesehen!Fast alle vorschläge gingen in die richtung!



Richtig Benni,aber auf meine Frage ,, Wieviel Fisch braucht der
Mensch/Angler,, konnte mir noch keine eine Antwort geben!
Ich für meine Verhältnisse wäre mit 1-2 Zander die Woche zufrieden.Dann tut sich die Frage auf ob ich das Angeln auf Zander einstellen muß wenn die Quote erreicht ist,und wie soll es kontrolliert werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Fisch schmeckt am besten, wenn er frisch ist und nicht bereits Monate lang in der hemischen Kühltruhe liegt.
> 
> Ihr wisst gar nicht, wie ich an unseren Gewässern schon quasi angemault wurde, da ich nach dem Fang eines Zanders den 2. und 3. Wieder released hatte - da mir mal ein Küchenzander für 1-2Monate reicht?!
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach ....



Vollkommen richtig, frisch gefangener Fisch ist am besten.

Du vergißt dabei nur eine Sache. Nach dem Willen mancher Politiker/Tierschützer, und vor allem vielen unserer eigenen Verbände, ist die Verwertung einzige Legitimation zum Fang von Fischen.

Das bedeutet, dass Du mit dem Angeln aufhörst sobald Du Deinen Küchenzander hast !!!!

Diese irrsinige und in Bayern schon Gesetz gewordene Ansicht kann man nur entgegenwirken, wenn man sich für Angelpolitik interessiert und seine Stimmrechte im Verein wahrnimmt.

Man kann hier apellieren an wen und was man will, die (Un)Geschicke der Angelfischerei werden nicht hier und nicht von den einzelnen Anglern verbrochen. Die lassen das nur geschehen. 

Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

ich hatte mich vllt. etwas falsch ausgedrückt - mir geht es ja nicht um eine Fangbegrenzung sondern um eine Entnahmebegrenzung.

Im Gegensatz zu Bayern - so konnte ich euch folgen - habt ihr Hamburger ja kein Gesetz, dass jeder maßige Fisch entnommen werden MUSS.

So könnte man dann doch - zumindest als Basis - nur eine Entnahmehöchstmenge festsetzen. Versteht mich nicht falsch - aber eine Fangbegrenzung und eine Entnahmebegrenzung sind für mich 2 verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## Norbi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Richtig,Fangbegrenzung und eine Entnahmebegrenzung sind auch für mich zwei verschiedene Schuhe.


----------



## r.FUx (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Also meines Wissens nach ist es deutsches Fischereigesetz und somit für alle Bundesländer gültig, dass JEDER gefangene maßige Fisch verwertet werden muss.

Genau darin seh ich ja ein Problem, da ich diese Regel vollkommen altbacken finde. Nur weil ich das Recht habe, einen Fisch zu fangen und zu verwerten, muss das doch nicht gleich heißen, dass ich die Pflicht habe ihn zu töten!

Wir schießen hier ja nicht mit Kugeln auf Tiere, durchlöchern sie udn wissen, dass das Tier so oder so sterben wird. Im Gegenteil haben wir ja durch verschiedene Angeltechniken die Möglichkeit unsere "Beute" bestmöglich zu schonen.

EDIT: Falls ich mich mit meiner Aussage bzgl des deutschen Fischereigesetzes täusche, würde ich mich über eine Aufklärung freuen.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

@ Flux

Es gibt kein einheitliches Fischereigesetz in Deutschland. Das regelt jedes Bundesland und deren Fischereigesetze anders. In Bayern ist es ein MUSS - in Hessen usw. aber nicht -  daher blickt oftmals keiner durch.

Mach dich über deine Sachlage nochmal schlau - sofern ich weiss, müsst ihr in Hamburg nicht alles was Maß hat mitnehmen!


----------



## Norbi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Flux
> 
> Es gibt kein einheitliches Fischereigesetz in Deutschland. Das regelt jedes Bundesland und deren Fischereigesetze anders. In Bayern ist es ein MUSS - in Hessen usw. aber nicht -  daher blickt oftmals keiner durch.
> 
> Mach dich über deine Sachlage nochmal schlau - sofern ich weiss, müsst ihr in Hamburg nicht alles was Maß hat mitnehmen!



Richtig,und dann vergiss nicht,wir haben auch noch das Tierschutzgesetzt!!!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



r.FUx schrieb:


> Also meines Wissens nach ist es deutsches Fischereigesetz und somit für alle Bundesländer gültig, dass JEDER gefangene maßige Fisch verwertet werden muss.
> 
> EDIT: Falls ich mich mit meiner Aussage bzgl des deutschen Fischereigesetzes täusche, würde ich mich über eine Aufklärung freuen.


 
Ja, da täuscht Du dich leider, es gibt kein einheitliches Fischereigesetz in Deutschland, da hat jedes Bundesland ein eigenes Gesetz. Und die sind teilweise extrem unterschiedlich.


----------



## r.FUx (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Stimmt, das kommt ja auch noch dazu. Kein Wunder das da keiner durchblickt.


----------



## MINIBUBI (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Moin Moin
Hy Fr33
Auch hier in Hamburg muß Jeder Maßige Fisch entnommen werden.
Im Hafen wird regelmäßig von der WaPo kontroliert.
Das Kontroliert wird finde ich gut.
Und wenn ein Lebensfähiger Fisch ins Wasser fällt hat mann pech gehabt
gruß Norbert


----------



## Norbi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hy Fr33
> Auch hier in Hamburg muß Jeder Maßige Fisch entnommen werden.
> Im Hafen wird regelmäßig von der WaPo kontroliert.
> ...



Wo steht das.....bitte kopieren und hier reinstellen!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> ganz ehrlich,ich habe hier *fast nur* kommentar PRO fangbegrenzung gesehen!Fast alle vorschläge gingen in die richtung!


 

Eben, nur fast....

Und wieviel waren das? 5-10, oder 1-2 mehr. Das ist absolut nicht repräsentativ, in HH Angeln tausende......

Und dazu interessieren keine Meinungsbildungen, sondern einzig und alleine Fakten. Auf etwas anderem kann man keine Gestze aufbauen.


Ich stelle einmal Fest, Deutschlandweit wird aufgeschrien, dass es zu viele Verbote und Regelungen in Bezug auf die Entscheidungsfreiheit der Angler gibt und diese sollen abgeschafft werden, die Verbände sollen sich gefälligst dafür stark machen.​ 


Und hier wird auf einmal nach Verboten und Regelungen geschrien, die nur auf Gefühlen und Wahrnehmungen basieren, aber keinerlei Fischereiwirtschaftliche Kenntnisse als Grundlage haben.​ 


Wir prüfen einmal die Grundlagen:​ 


Wozu dient eine Schonzeit?​ 


-Eine Schonzeit dient dazu Fische während ihrer Laichzeit zu schützen, damit sie sich in Ruhe selbst reproduzieren können. (den Aal mal ausgenommen, das ist ein Sonderfall)​ 


-Eine Schonzeit dient dazu Fische zu schützen, die frisch besetzt wurden, damit sie nicht sofort wiedergefangen werden (sogenannte Eingewöhnungszeit)​ 


-Eine Schonzeit dient dazu Fische zu schützen, die in ihrer Art im Bestand stark gefährdet sind​ 


Wozu gelten Mindestmaße?​ 


-Mindestmaße sollen sicherstellen, dass Fische mindestens einmal in ihrem Leben selbst für Nachwuchs sorgen können (den Aal mal ausgenommen, das ist ein Sonderfall)​ 



Ich stelle fest, dass man nur etwas regeln muss, wenn in irgendeiner Form einer der obigen Punkte ins Wanken gerät und die Fische eines weiteren Schutzes bedürfen.​ 


Der Hamburger Verband möchte die Schonzeit verschieben mit folgendem Grund:
Die Zanderlaichzeit insbesondere die Nestbewachung geht länger als dies in der derzeitigen Regelung berücksichtigt ist. Beweis, es werden Ende Mai/ Anfang Juni noch Zanderböcke gefangen, die dunkel gezeichnet sind (eine Art Laichkleid).​



Der Hamburger Angelverband möchte während der Zanderschonzeit ein generelles Spinnfischverbot mit folgendem Grund:
Während der Zanderschon-/Laichzeit wird in HH nachweislich weiter mit Kunstködern geangelt. Eine Sicherstellung, dass nur auf Barsche geangelt wird gibt es nicht, die Realität ist aber so, das im Verhältnis viel mehr Zander als Barsche gefangen werden. Somit werden die Zander in ihrem Laichgeschäft gestört. Und beim Rückwurf aus teilweise 5-8m Höhe ist die Sterblichkeitsrate solcher Fische erheblich erhöht, somit ist aus Fischereiwirtschaftlicher Sicht eine Sperre wichtig.​



Von einer Mindestmaßerhöhung schreibt der Verband nichts, weil diese eben nicht fachlich begründbar ist. Genauso ist es bei den Höchstentnahmemengen, die sind ebenfalls nicht begründbar, womit auch?​ 


Wer also eine Mindestmaßanhebung möchte, der muss den Fischereibiologischen Beweis erbringen, dass die Zander in HH mit 40cm noch nicht Laichfähig sind. Dies wird aber keiner schaffen.​ 


Wer eine Höchstentnahmemenge möchte, der muss Fischereibiologisch den Beweis erbringen, dass der Zander ansonsten in seinem Bestand bedroht ist, das wäre allerdings eine Lachnummer, denn ich kenne kein Bereich, der in so starken Maße mit einem so größeren Zanderbestand gesegnet ist wie Hamburg.​ 


Fischereigesetze sollen nur Mindeststandarts festlegen, aber keine Befindlichkeiten einfließen lassen, somit wird eine sauber tickende Behörde solchen Forderungen auch nie nachkommen, insbesondere, weil sie dann auf jeden Pups und jeden Willen der Bevölkerung eingehen müsste, was nicht durchführbar ist. Behördenentscheidungen sollten nachvollziehbar und begründbar sein.​ 


Aber mal aus Sicht der Befindlichkeiten:​ 


Warum möchte man ein höheres Mindestmaß für den Zander?​ 


Ein geringer Bestand kann nicht der Grund sein, denn der ist in HH riesig. Das an den Fischen nichts dran ist kann nicht der Grund sein, denn dann dürfte man auch nur 50cm Barsche mitnehmen, denn da ist genau so wenig dran oder 50cm Dorsche oder 50cm Quappen usw….​ 


Geht es hier nicht auch wieder um eine reine Wahrnehmung, Angst oder Futterneid oder ähnliches nach dem Motto, der schlägt die ganzen Lütten ab und dadurch fange ich weniger große und habe eventuell weniger Spaß beim Drill oder irgend so was ähnliches? Einen Fischereiwirtschaftlichen Grund kann es zumindest bei dem extrem starken Zanderbestand in HH nicht haben.​ 


Warum möchte man eine Höchtsentnahmemenge für Hamburg?​ 


Ein geringer Bestand kann nicht der Grund sein, denn der ist in HH riesig. Dass es dem Bestand hilft kann nicht der Grund sein, denn dann dürfte man auch nur begrenzte Zahlen bei Barschen mitnehmen, denn da ist genauso wie bei den Zandern…. oder bei den Aalen, Karpfen, Rapfen usw.​ 


Könnte es nicht auch hier so sein, dass wieder nur um eine reine Wahrnehmung, Angst oder Futterneid oder ähnliches geht, nach dem Motto, was der andere nicht mitnimmt, das kann ich dann fangen? Einen Fischereiwirtschaftlichen Grund kann es zumindest bei dem extrem starken Zanderbestand in HH nicht haben.​ 


Was erreicht man mit einem erhöhten Mindestmaß?​ 


Ein erhöhtes Mindestmaß erhöht etwas den Bestand der Fische unter 50cm. Größere Fische wird’s es aber nicht bringen, weil dann alles über 50cm abgeknüppelt wird. Ein positiver Effekt für Angler, die gerne einen 70cm oder größeren Fisch fangen wollen wird dadurch auf jeden Fall nicht erreicht, weil die da nach wie vor nicht lebendig hinkommen.​ 


Was erreicht man mit einer Höchstfangmenge?​ 


Diejenigen, die jetzt schon alle Fische wieder zurücksetzen, sich persönliche Küchenfenster oder Mindestmaße gesetzt haben, für die ändert das überhaupt nichts.​ 


Für diejenigen, die nur selten losgehen, für die ändert das auch überhaupt nichts, weil die einfach das Feingefühl für dieses Angeln nicht so ausgeprägt haben, wie diejenigen, die dauernd ans Wasser gehen, das zeigen die etlichen Schneidermeldungen. Also, für wen ändert sich da irgendetwas? Eventuell für diejenigen, die tatsächlich mal mehr als 2-3 Zander am Tag fangen und die mitnehmen? Ab einer gewissen Menge können sie diese doch überhaupt nicht mehr selbst sinnvoll verwerten und verkaufen dürfen sie die auch nicht, dafür gibt es schon andere Gesetze, das muss man nicht doppelt regeln. Mir würde als Grund wieder nur Wahrnehmungen, Angst oder Futterneid einfallen….​ 

Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr wirklich wollt??? Wollt ihr für immer im Gesetz festgeschriebene Regelungen an die ihr Euch die nächsten Jahre halten müsst, ohne den geringsten Eigenspielraum zu haben? |uhoh:


----------



## Norbi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hy Fr33
> Auch hier in Hamburg muß Jeder Maßige Fisch entnommen werden.
> Im Hafen wird regelmäßig von der WaPo kontroliert.
> ...



Dem wahllosen Töten eines Wirbeltieres ohne vernünftigen Grund steht das Tierschutzgesetz entgegen.

Und dieses Gesetz ist deutlich über den Kompetenzen eines VDFS oder DAV angesiedelt.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

@ Dorschgreifer

Mit einigen deiner Aussagen bin ich ja absoulut konform - sich aber hinstellen (absolut nicht persönlich gegen dich persönlich - sondern nur als Aufruf ausgelegt) dass ihr Hamburger einen sooo guten Zanderbestand habt, dass man da jetzt nichts drann ändern muss um diesen eventuell mit Restriktionen zu schonen, halte ich persönlich für naiv.

Wie lange das gut gehen kann, sieht man doch bereits an deren Gewässern. 



> Also, für wen ändert sich da irgendetwas? Eventuell für diejenigen, die tatsächlich mal mehr als 2-3 Zander am Tag fangen und die mitnehmen? Ab einer gewissen Menge können sie diese doch überhaupt nicht mehr selbst sinnvoll verwerten und verkaufen dürfen sie die auch nicht, dafür gibt es schon andere Gesetze, das muss man nicht doppelt regeln. Mir würde als Grund wieder nur Wahrnehmungen, Angst oder Futterneid einfallen….


 
Vorallem das Argument, dass du nicht verstehen kannst was jmd mit 3-4 Zandern macht - das kann ich dir sagen - die werden in der Nachbarschaft oder bei bekannten für € verkauft! Das ist kein Witz... entweder wird die Kühltruhe voll gemacht, sonst lohnt sich die Lizenz nicht - und wenn man echt nicht alles essen kann wirds eben für bare Münze verkauft.... nicht mehr und nicht weniger ist das.

ich bin auch gegen Einschnitte, die es Anglern verhindern an Gewässer zu kommen, diese zu befischen usw. Aber auf der anderen Seite müssen die Bestände auch nachhaltig behandelt werden. 

Daher bin ich aber für Regelungen, die das Gewässer und deren Fischbestände nachhaltig positiv beeinflussen.
Mich würde mal die Zahl der Angler in D interessieren und wie hoch die jährliche Zuwachsrate an Petrijüngern ist.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Vorallem das Argument, dass du nicht verstehen kannst was jmd mit 3-4 Zandern macht - das kann ich dir sagen - die werden in der Nachbarschaft oder bei bekannten für € verkauft! Das ist kein Witz... entweder wird die Kühltruhe voll gemacht, sonst lohnt sich die Lizenz nicht - und wenn man echt nicht alles essen kann wirds eben für bare Münze verkauft.... nicht mehr und nicht weniger ist das.


 
Wie gesagt, das ist verboten. Wer es trotzdem macht, der wird sich auch an anderen Gesetzen nicht die Bohne stören. Man gewinnt in Bezug auf diese Personengruppe überhaupt nichts. Und dazu musst Du der Behörde den bewesi bringen, dass es so ist und absoluter handlungsbedarf besteht.

Ich Arbeite in einer Hamburger Behörde und kann in etwa einschätzen, ob hier jemand ragiert, nur anhand von Aussagen ohne Beleg.

Ein und die selbe Sache in 10 (mal hochgegriffen) Gesetzen zu regeln bringt absolut keinen Nutzen, es ist immer noch ein und das selbe.


----------



## Benni1987 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Das was wir hier machen bringt nichts....
da geht man doch besser ans wasser und angelt ein paar stunden...


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Eben, nur fast....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Frage geht an die hamburger Angler.

R.S.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Moin, die Angler sind aber nunmal die Ersten, die veränderte Fischgrößen  und Fangzahlen bemerken.. liefern Info´s aus erster Hand .  Wissenschaftler führen ja auch Probefischen durch.



Vergiß das mal ganz schnell. Fangergebnisse von Anglern sind völlig unzureichend für Fragen der Bewirtschaftung, wenn das Gewäösser größer ist als ein kleines Baggerloch. Und selbst dann kannst Du da die dollsten Dinger erleben. 
Ich hab nicht nur ein Abfischen mitgemacht an Gewässern die "total leergefischt" waren und wo dann nicht genügend Behälter zur Aufnahme der ganzen Fische vorhanden waren. 

Wer danach bewirtschaftet, dem gehört das Fischereirecht entzogen.


----------



## Norbi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Frage geht an die hamburger Angler.
> ...



Wenn....dann sollte die Frage an Alle Angler gehen!!


----------



## zorra (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Norbi schrieb:


> Wenn....dann sollte die Frage an Alle Angler gehen!!


...richtig aber wir sind in D-Land... Bund-Land-Verband jeder will was zu sagen haben....und der Angler am Ende der Kette?????????????zb. NRW-Rhein auch Landesgewässer...C&Rverboten...Setzkescher verboten...Fische müssen nach bestehenden Vorschrifften getötet und entnommen werden....Artengeschonte wie zb.Lachs,Meerforellen usw.müssen zurück gesetzt werden.Bin jetzt auch auf den Ausgang in HH gespannt.
gr.zorra


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



zorra schrieb:


> ...richtig aber wir sind in D-Land... Bund-Land-Verband jeder will was zu sagen haben....und der Angler am Ende der Kette?????????????zb. NRW-Rhein auch Landesgewässer Falsch...C&Rverboten Falsch...Setzkescher verboten Richtig, aber Gewässerspezifisch...Fische müssen nach bestehenden Vorschrifften getötet und entnommen werden Bundesweit....Artengeschonte wie zb.Lachs,Meerforellen usw.müssen zurück gesetzt werden. Bundesweit Bin jetzt auch auf den Ausgang in HH gespannt.
> gr.zorra



Ja genau, der Angler am Ende der Kette.

Der hätte die Möglichkeit, den größten Teil des erbärmlichen Unsinns der sich bundesweit über uns Angler ausbreitet, zu verhindern. Statt dessen will man aber lieber bunte Bildchen sehen und nicht mit so einem Bürokratenkram belästigt werden. Und was in anderen Bundesländern abgeht, interessiert schon dreimal nicht. 

Die bunten Bildchen bitte aufbewahren. Kann sein dass es das einzige ist, was dem Angler in Deutschland von der Angelfischerei bleibt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und dazu interessieren keine Meinungsbildungen, sondern einzig und alleine Fakten. Auf etwas anderem kann man keine Gestze aufbauen.
> 
> So sollte es sein.
> 
> ...



Jetzt musst Du mir noch verraten,  wo die Fischereiwirtschaftlichen Kenntnisse herkommen, mit denen man  eine Verlängerung der Schonzeit als notwendiges Mittel herausgefunden  hat, und wieso die Zanderbestände ohne diese verlängerte Schonzeit ins  Wanken geraten.

 Nicht falsch verstehen, ich folge Dir in allen  Punkten, stelle aber fest dass Deine Argumentation genauso gegen eine  Verlängerung der Schonzeit spricht.

Da man aber offenbar keinerlei fundierte Gewässerbiologischen Daten hat, kann man ja grundsätzlich nach Befindlichkeit meinen, die Bestände müssten einen erhöhten Schutz genießen. Man macht damit ja zunächst einmal nichts falsch, bzw. schadet dem Bestand dadurch nicht.

Dann aber muss man sich fragen, was eine Verlängerung der Schonzeit bringen soll, wenn man gleichzeitig eine maßlose Entnahme zulässt. *Das *wäre dann nämlich der allererste Faktor, der angegangen werden müsste. 


Unterm Strich bin ich aber mit Dir einig, dass dieses Vorhaben rein gar nix mit Fischereiwirtschaftlich notwendigen Maßnahmen zu tun hat, sondern vielmehr aus einem verstörten Kindchenschema herrührt. 

Und es ist erneut ein Paradebeispiel, mit wie wenig Sachverstand, gepaart mit unsinnigen Verboten und Einschränkungen viele Verbände die Angelfischerei in Deutschland herunterwirtschaften.


----------



## Norbi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Genauso sieht es aus...Ralle

Also,ich lese es so:q Die Schonzeit verlängern,natürlich zum Schutze des Zanders,dann wenn diese vorbei ist,muß wieder alles abgeknüppelt werden was gefangen wird|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jetzt musst Du mir noch verraten, wo die Fischereiwirtschaftlichen Kenntnisse herkommen, mit denen man eine Verlängerung der Schonzeit als notwendiges Mittel herausgefunden hat, und wieso die Zanderbestände ohne diese verlängerte Schonzeit ins Wanken geraten.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich folge Dir in allen Punkten, stelle aber fest dass Deine Argumentation genauso gegen eine Verlängerung der Schonzeit spricht.


 


> Also,ich lese es so:q Die Schonzeit verlängern,natürlich zum Schutze des Zanders,dann wenn diese vorbei ist,muß wieder alles abgeknüppelt werden was gefangen wird|kopfkrat


 
Die Schonzeit soll *nicht *zum Schutz der Zanderbestände *verlängert*, sondern *verschoben* werden, und das lediglich zum *Schutz* der Fische *während der Laichzeit, *also genau so, wie ich unter meinem ersten Punkt bei der Schonzeit erläutert habe. Und dies, weil man eben herausgefunden hat, das diese nicht richtig bemessen war, weil nach der Schonzeit immer wieder Böcke gefangen wurden, die noch im Laichkleid waren. Und diese Wahrnehmung basiert auf Fänge durch Fischer und Beobachtungen der Fischereiaufseher und Vereine, beruht also auf Fakten.



> Hintergrund dafür sind immer wieder auftretende Fälle von Zandern im Laichkleid, die auch Anfang bis Mitte Juni noch gefangen werden.
> Diverse Berichte von Vereinen, der Fischereiaufsicht und den Berufsfischern liegen dazu vor.


 
Die Schonzeit wird also nicht verlängert, sondern lediglich verschoben und das nur zum Schutz der Fische während der Laichzeit.

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass die Schonzeit verlängert werden soll.

Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass die Verschiebung wegen wankender Zanderbestände verschoben werden soll.

Und abgeknüppelt werden müssen die Zander nach der Schonzeit auch nicht, zumindest habe ich das nicht geschrieben und es gibt auch kein Gesetz dafür...

Wo holt ihr eure Behauptungen her?


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Schonzeit soll *nicht *zum Schutz der Zanderbestände *verlängert*, sondern *verschoben* werden, und das lediglich zum *Schutz* der Fische *während der Laichzeit, *also genau so, wie ich unter meinem ersten Punkt bei der Schonzeit erläutert habe. Und dies, weil man eben herausgefunden hat, das diese nicht richtig bemessen war, weil nach der Schonzeit immer wieder Böcke gefangen wurden, die noch im Laichkleid waren. Und diese Wahrnehmung basiert auf Fänge durch Fischer und Beobachtungen der Fischereiaufseher und Vereine, beruht also auf Fakten.
> 
> Seit wann sind "Beobachtungen" von Anglern und Fischern denn Fakten? Das sind rein subjektive Wahrnehmungen die jeglicher Limnologischen Grundlage entbehren. Spätlaicher findest Du, abhängig von Temperatur und genetischer Veranlagung bei jeder Fischart.
> 
> ...



Es geht nicht um Behauptungen, sondern um logische Zusammenhänge und unsinnige Gesetze.

Wenn der Zanderbestand in Hamburgs Gewässern so gut ist, braucht es keine Schonzeit über vier Monate. Aber davon ab ist das ebenfalls im Raum stehende Kunstköderverbot während der Zanderschonzeit ein unnötiger Eingriff in die Rechte der Angler. 

Zusammengefasst:

Wenn der Zanderbestand in Hamburg besonderer Schutzbestimmungen bedarf, dann muss man da ansetzen, wo die größte Wirkung erzielt wird.

Und solche Maßnahmen müssen dann auch und insbesondere für Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer gelten. Dann ist für diese auch während der Zanderlaichzeit jegliche Fangmethode verboten, mit der irrtümlich Zander von den Laichnestern weggefangen werden können. 

Statt dessen werden unsinnige Regeln für Angler erlassen, die im Verhältnis zu Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischerei den kleinsten Anteil an Bestandsschwankungen haben.


----------



## Norbi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Norbi schrieb:


> Die Schonzeit verlängern,natürlich zum Schutze des Zanders,dann wenn diese vorbei ist,muß wieder alles abgeknüppelt werden was gefangen wird|kopfkrat



Ich bin der Schuldige!!


----------



## Veit (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Behauptungen, sondern um logische Zusammenhänge und unsinnige Gesetze.
> 
> Wenn der Zanderbestand in Hamburgs Gewässern so gut ist, braucht es keine Schonzeit über vier Monate. Aber davon ab ist das ebenfalls im Raum stehende Kunstköderverbot während der Zanderschonzeit ein unnötiger Eingriff in die Rechte der Angler.



Ist er und darum trifft das Posting den Nagel auf den Kopf! Heute früh waren die Zettis jedenfalls in einem regelrechten Beißrausch und Nachwuchs ist in fabelhaften Mengen vorhanden.

Allein schon deshalb scheint es nicht so, dass tatsächlich so viele Böcke von den Nestern gefangen werden und die Brut sich dann nicht mehr entwickeln kann. Irgendwoher müssen die vielen kleinen Zander ja kommen. Dementsprechend kann ich auch nur wiederholen, dass man besser beim Mindestmaß ansetzen sollte, damit die kleineren Fische vielleicht zukünftig die Chance bekommen, mehr als einmal im Leben abzulaichen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Ach Ralle, pickst Du schon wieder zwischen den Zeilen rum, wo nichts steht und interpretierst da etwas rein????



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Seit wann sind "Beobachtungen" von Anglern und Fischern denn Fakten? Das sind rein subjektive Wahrnehmungen die jeglicher Limnologischen Grundlage entbehren.


 
Wenn die Laichzander von denen gesehen und selbst gefangen wurden und die Sichtungen dann auch noch von Fischereiaufsehern gesehen wurden, dann sind das sehr wohl Fakten und z.B. genau so viel wert, wie Fischereibiologische Abfischen. Das sind keine subjektiven Wahrnehmungen. 



> Natürlich wird die Schonzeit verlängert, und zwar um zwei Wochen. Nun mag man von mir aus die Schonzeiten an das Laichverhalten anpassen. Dann muss man mir aber auch erklären, wieso der Zandern in Hamburg schon ab dem 1.Februar mit dem Laichen beginnt.


 
Das steht ersteinmal überhaupt nicht fest, der Verband hat zumindest noch nicht entschieden, und genau deswegen ja die Befragung gemacht. Es stehen ja mehrer Möglichkeiten im Raum:



> In diversen Diskussionen war die einhellige Meinung, dass das Ende der Schonzeit für Zander auf Mitte bis Ende Juni verlegt werden sollte.


 
Auch wenn der Verband für Ende Juni plädiert hat, kann es durchaus auch noch Mitte Juni werden und damit keinerlei Veränderung.



> Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass die Schonzeit verlängert werden soll.
> 
> Du nicht, aber Du findest das richtig und wiedersprichst Dir damit in Sachen fischereiwirtschaftlicher Notwendigkeit.


 
Ich finde das nicht komplett richtig, sondern habe das in Frage gestellt:



> Ob die Schonzeitverschiebung um so einen großen Zeitraum etwas bringt und sein muss, das lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Die Laichzeit variiert jedes Jahr, je nachdem, wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln. Vielleicht reicht da ja schon eine generelle Ausweitung auf den 31.05.


 
Das wäre dann sogar eine Verkürzung der Schonzeit, wenn sie im Februar beginnt....:q



> Nein, aber Du lässt als möglichen Grund für Fangbegrenzungen und Mindestmaßerhöhungen lediglich wankende Bestände zu. Dann gilt das auch für die Schonzeit.
> Entweder muss ein bestand geschützt werden, oder nicht. Wenn ja, dann sind Mindestmaßanhebung und Fangbegrenzung das erste Mittel der Wahl. Wenn Neun, ist die Verlängerung/Verschiebung der Schonzeit auch Nonsens.


 
Oh man..... Eine Schonzeit muss keinen Bezug zum Fischbestand haben, sondern ein Bezug zur Laichzeit reicht aus, = Punkt 1 meiner Ausführung. Die anderen Punkte wie Bestand usw können ein weiterer Grund sein, müssen aber nicht zusammen zutreffen.

Und jetzt stelle ich deine Aussage mal in Frage:



> Es geht nicht um Behauptungen, sondern um logische Zusammenhänge und unsinnige Gesetze.


 



> Und solche Maßnahmen müssen dann auch und insbesondere für Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer gelten. Dann ist für diese auch während der Zanderlaichzeit jegliche Fangmethode verboten, mit der irrtümlich Zander von den Laichnestern weggefangen werden können.


 
Jippiie, Ralle, der gegen sinnlose Gesetze ist, will während Schonzeiten alle Arten von Fischfang verbieten, die irrtürmlich andere Fische fangen lassen...

Damit sollte man das Angeln fast das ganze Jahr verbieten, weil ja nie ausgeschlossen ist, dass man irrtümlich geschonte Fische fängt. oder im Umkehrschluss, alle Schonzeiten abschaffen.... Denn was bei Zandern gilt, sollte bei allen Fischen gelten.

Na Ralle merkst Du was, wie schnell man sich selbst in eine Falle schreiben kann....

Da könnte man jetzt tagelang versuchen zwischen den Zeilen der anderen zu lesen um etwas zu finden....

Das sollten wir lieber lassen, das führt zu nichts.


----------



## Spartakus (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*

Und jetzt noch eine Frage an die "Experten" hier:

*Muss sich ein Berufsfischer/ Nebenerwerbsfischer auch an die Schonzeit und Schonmaß halten ??*

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier ist der ZanderKantThread 2012*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Jippiie, Ralle, der gegen sinnlose Gesetze ist, will während Schonzeiten alle Arten von Fischfang verbieten, die irrtürmlich andere Fische fangen lassen...
> 
> Damit sollte man das Angeln fast das ganze Jahr verbieten, weil ja nie ausgeschlossen ist, dass man irrtümlich geschonte Fische fängt. oder im Umkehrschluss, alle Schonzeiten abschaffen.... Denn was bei Zandern gilt, sollte bei allen Fischen gelten.
> 
> ...



Bisher habe ich Dich zumindest überwiegend als satisfaktionsfähigen Wiedersacher gesehen. Hier nun hoffe ich auf einen Ausrutscher in Sachen Selbstdisqualifikation.


Das angestrebte Kunstköderverbot des Verbandes *ist* das Verbot einer Fangmethode, mit der irrtümlich geschonte Fische gefangen werden können.

Ich stelle lediglich in Frage, warum man da beim Zander und mit ihm geschonten Raubfischen eine Ausnahme macht, während man das bei anderen Fischarten und Angelmethoden nicht in Erwägung zieht, und frage, ob Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer mit diesen Maßnahmen eingeschlossen sind.

Du schreibst selbt immer wieder, dass der Zanderbestand in diesen Gewässern sehr gut ist, bzw. bemängelst fehlendes Fischereibiologisches Hintergrundwissen beim Verband. Und damit hast Du Recht.

Und so ist eine viermonatige Schonzeit für Zander, und dann auch noch in Verbindung mit einem Kusntköderverbot, vollkommener Nonsens.

Im übrigen lese ich nicht zwischen Deinen Zeilen, sondern zitiere nur die Absätze, auf die ich mich mit meinen Antworten beziehe, um nicht permanent ellenlange Beiträge zu produzieren.




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Oh man..... Eine Schonzeit muss keinen Bezug zum Fischbestand haben,  sondern ein Bezug zur Laichzeit reicht aus, = Punkt 1 meiner Ausführung.  Die anderen Punkte wie Bestand usw können ein weiterer Grund sein,  müssen aber nicht zusammen zutreffen.



Und Selbstverständlich sind Maßnahmen die die Schonzeiten betreffen, reine fischereiwirtschaftliche Maßnahmen und (sollten)dienen ausschließlich dem Bestandsschutz.

Oder zu was sonst sind Schonzeiten gut ???


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*

@spartakus :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Wander-HH (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*

Hmm,

auch bei uns im Verein gibt es die Diskussion welche ich mit einer Umfrage zu unterschiedlichen Fragestellungen vereinsintern angezettelt habe und bald veröffentlichen werde.

Meine persönliche Hoffnung ist, dass - wie auch immer das neue Hamburger Fischereigesetz aussehen wird - das neue Fischereigesetz insgesamt mit den nördlichen Bundesländer vereinheitlicht wird. 

Noch besser, ein einheitliches bundesweites Fischereigesetz.:vik:


----------



## Norbi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*

Moin Wander,Du Träumer#h


----------



## Norbi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*

Nachtrag!!
Wander eher kommt ein Bundesweite Angelverbot zustande:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*



Norbi schrieb:


> Nachtrag!!
> Wander eher kommt ein Bundesweite Angelverbot zustande:q




An der Aussage ist mehr Wahres dran, als viele glauben mögen. |rolleyes


----------



## Wander-HH (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin Wander,Du Träumer#h


Jo .. von dicke Fische:vik:


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*

Sorry wenn ich das Thema nochmal wiederbelebe - aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass im anderen Thread sich von hunderten Mitlesern nur eine Hand voll Gedanken macht - wie man auf lange Sicht die Hamburger Gewässer nachhaltig beangeln kann. Schade bei vielen Angler da eher die Meinung herrscht, was es sie in 10 Jahren interessieren soll - da sie ja jetzt Angeln wollen.... was später kommt ist sekundär!

Ich höre immer wieder raus, dass die Fischbestände "da oben" soo gut sein sollen, dass man sowas nicht braucht.

Komischerweise sind unsere Nachbarn wie Schweden usw. trotz deren viel größeren Wasserfläche und einem fast unkaputtbaren Fischbestand dazu über gegangen, Entnahmefenster usw. einzurichten.... das wird wohl seinen Grund haben.

So krass es für manche klingt - aber leider ist in D oft ein anderes Denken verwurzelt und in meinen Augen müssen (leider?!) Regelungen her, die den deutschen Angler vor seiner eigenen Gier schützt.

Ihr wisst gar nicht wie oft im Angelladen (mehrere) folgenden Spruch mitbekomme "Die Tageskarte kostet für da xx€ ... das lohnt sich net... da bekommste wo anders für xx€ mehr Fisch raus...". Das ist genau das was ich immer sage - viele Angler in D angeln nach dem Prinzip, das was ich reinstecke an Geld muss in Fängen wieder raus kommen.


----------



## Badra (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*



			
				Fr33;3659807 
Ihr wisst gar nicht wie oft im Angelladen (mehrere) folgenden Spruch mitbekomme "Die Tageskarte kostet für da xx€ ... das lohnt sich net... da bekommste wo anders für xx€ mehr Fisch raus...". Das ist genau das was ich immer sage - viele Angler in D angeln nach dem Prinzip schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Korrektur, es muss richtig heißen:
> 
> "Die Tageskarte kostet für da xx€ ... das lohnt sich net... da bekommste wo anders für xx€ mehr Fisch raus...". Das ist genau das was ich immer sage - viele Angler in D angeln nach dem Prinzip, das was ich reinstecke an Geld muss in Fängen *mindestens* wieder raus kommen." Leider


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*

Absolut korrekt. das muss mind. wieder raus springen!


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*

Naja, davon abgesehen ist Angeln im Grunde immer eine Minusrechnung.
Man wird nie sein investiertes Geld gleichwertig an Fisch heraus bekommen.

Aber.....es ist schon verständlich wenn man einen gewissen Gegenwert erwartet. Auch wenn dieser Gegenwert nur der Faktor Spass ist.

Ansonsten könnte man auch locker ohne Angelhaken angeln oder auch ohne gutes teures Euipment.  

Das Problem wird hier einfach sein, dass der Angler das Problem nicht erkennt bzw. durch diverse Aktionen des Verbandes das Vetrauen verloren hat.
Tierschutz wird wie so oft vor den Interessen der Angler gestellt. Dies ruft aus den Lehren der Vergangenheit Misstrauen hervor.

Einschnitte gegen das Angeln sind immer schnell beschlossen. Erleichterungen für das Angeln brauchen im Gegensatz zu den Einschnitten immer Jahre/ Jahrzehnte bis diese umgesetzt werden.
Wenn diese sogar nicht unmöglich werden.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*

Wozu überhaupt noch eine Schonzeit an der Elbe ???
Mir ist ein Verein bekannt, der beim Zander die Fangbegrenzung an der Elbe aufhob weil man der Schwarzfischer sowieso nicht mehr Herr wird und diese sich ja auch nicht an die Fangbegrenzungen hielten.

Man kann hier diskutieren wie man will - die Einhaltung der Vorschriften wird doch in HH nur in geradezu lächerlicherweise mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit im Promillewertbereich durchgeführt.
Und dann gäbe es eine grosse Anzahl von Anglern die sich daran halten würden - und eine gewisse Anzahl von "Anglern" die jeden Tag möglichst ein Dutzend grosser Zander verkaufen möchten.

Hinzu kommt noch das man auch S-H. und Nds. einbinden müsste wenn man irgendeine Wirkung erzielen möchte.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*

Naja, ich würde schon sagen, das sich das "semi-gewerbliche" Treiben an manchen Gewässern schon lohnt.

Angenommen eien Jahreskarte wie am Rhein kostet 40€ .... abzüglich der Schonzeit für Zander bleiben dem Angler rund 10 Monate auf diesen zu fischen.

Zanderfilet ist recht beliebt und teuer. Selbst die Ostblock-Waren in den Discountern etc. kosten schonmal etwas Geld. Und fischer deutscher Zander umso mehr....

Mal angenommen der Kollege fängt im Jahr - wie es an der Elbe teils fakt ist- am Tag zw. 0-5 maßigen Zandern, die er unter Bekannten, Nachbarn, Arbeitskollegen etc. regelmäßig verkauft - so hat er mal schnell die 40€ Jahreskarte raus. 

Natürlich denkt so nur ein sehr kleiner Teil der Angler in D... (zum Glück) - aber es gab mal Berichte von "Banden" die wie Drogenkuriere Ihre Leute hatten, die z.B gefangene Fische in gewissen Zeitintervallen abholten, sodass die Angler bei einer Kontrolle keinen Fisch vorzuweisen hatten. Das ist aber wieder ein anderes Kaliber ....

Solange man mit irgendwas Kohle machen kann, wird das ausgebeutet... in diesem Fall sind es die Gewässer durch maßlose Entnahme.

Fangbeschränkungen wie in anderen Ländern und ebenso häufige Kontrollen sind m.M der einzige Weg dem ganzen Herr zu werden.

Das es in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft aber eh immer nur noch um "max. Profit", "Bigger is better" und "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalitäten geht und uns Amtsträger etc. uns das jeden Tag bestens vorleben ist es kein Wunder dass viele Menschen so geprägt werden und das eben so durch Leben tragen und auch anwenden.....


----------



## DerKölnEr (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, davon abgesehen ist Angeln im Grunde immer eine Minusrechnung.
> Man wird nie sein investiertes Geld gleichwertig an Fisch heraus bekommen...


 
Sorry, aber wenn ich sowas lese könnte ich brechen .... !
Das ist ein HOBBY .... und wenn man nicht bereit ist dafür Geld, Zeit und Schweiß zu investieren, sollte man es lassen ..... !!!



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber.....es ist schon verständlich wenn man einen gewissen Gegenwert erwartet. Auch wenn dieser Gegenwert nur der Faktor Spass ist..


 
Man sollte bei einem HOBBY immer davon ausgehen das der zuerwartende Gegenwert immer "nur" SPAß ist ..... ansonsten braucht man kein Hobby ..... !!!

Ansonsten finde ich die ganze Diskussion bzgl. Spinfischen während der Zander-/Hechtschonzeit absoluten Blödsinn ...... Wenn diese Schonzeiten anstehen sollte es einem schon sein eigener Verstand sagen, dass man von diesen "Disziplinen" Abstand nimmt ..... !!!


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*



DerKölnEr schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ich sowas lese könnte ich brechen .... !
> Das ist ein HOBBY .... und wenn man nicht bereit ist dafür Geld auszugeben, sollte man es lassen ..... !!!
> 
> 
> ...




Schade das Du meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## DerKölnEr (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*

Doch Sharpo ... den hab ich verstanden ... aber sowas liest man mittlerweile an jeder Ecke hier im Forum .... !!!
Und nicht nur hier .... auch am See, im Angelladen und wer weiß wo noch ..... immer hör ich ... wieviel Fisch musst denn fangen wenn Du die teure Rute oder die teure Rolle wieder raushaben willst ...... !!! Und wenn dann von mir kommt "Nicht einen einzigen Fisch ..... denn die meisten Fische die ich fange, schwimmen nachher wieder ..... !!!" .... was meinst was dann los ist ..... !!! Ich kann es einfach nicht mehr hören .... ich betreibe dieses Hobby weil es mir Spaß macht und ich mich dabei vom Arbeits- und Alltagsstress erholen kann und nicht weil ich die Kohle die ich für mein Equipment bezahle wieder raushaben muss ..... dann ist es wirklich einfacher man kauft sich erst garkeins und parkt sinen Hinter zuhause hinterm Fernseher ..... !!!


Sorry .... ich möchte mit meiner Meinung niemanden Angreifen oder denunzieren .... aber ich kanns einfach nicht mehr hören ..... !!!


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*



DerKölnEr schrieb:


> Doch Sharpo ... den hab ich verstanden ... aber sowas liest man mittlerweile an jeder Ecke hier im Forum .... !!!
> Und nicht nur hier .... auch am See, im Angelladen und wer weiß wo noch ..... immer hör ich ... wieviel Fisch musst denn fangen wenn Du die teure Rute oder die teure Rolle wieder raushaben willst ...... !!! Und wenn dann von mir kommt "Nicht einen einzigen Fisch ..... denn die meisten Fische die ich fange, schwimmen nachher wieder ..... !!!" .... was meinst was dann los ist ..... !!! Ich kann es einfach nicht mehr hören .... ich betreibe dieses Hobby weil es mir Spaß macht und ich mich dabei vom Arbeits- und Alltagsstress erholen kann und nicht weil ich die Kohle die ich für mein Equipment bezahle wieder raushaben muss ..... dann ist es wirklich einfacher man kauft sich erst garkeins und parkt sinen Hinter zuhause hinterm Fernseher ..... !!!
> 
> 
> Sorry .... ich möchte mit meiner Meinung niemanden Angreifen oder denunzieren .... aber ich kanns einfach nicht mehr hören ..... !!!



:vik:

Davon habe ich nichts geschrieben.

Ich sag ja, leider nicht Verstanden.

Meinen Beitrag anders ausgedrückt:

Das Hobby Angeln wird sich nie rentieren. Man wird nie seine Investition in Form von Fisch 1:1 herausbekommen.
Jeder der da etwas anderes behauptet kann meiner Meinung nach nicht rechnen.

Gillt jedenfalls für den normalen Angler. 
Bei Profianglern mag es evtl. anders aussehen.

Von daher ist das Gelaber welches unter anderem Du anprangerst in meinen Augen Geschwätz.
Somit kein Aufreger wert.


----------



## DerKölnEr (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Hobby Angeln wird sich nie rentieren. Man wird nie seine Investition in Form von Fisch 1:1 herausbekommen.
> Jeder der da etwas anderes behauptet kann meiner Meinung nach nicht rechnen..


 
Dann musst es auch so schreiben und nicht im Nachhinein so hindrehen .... !!



Sharpo schrieb:


> Von daher ist das Gelaber welches unter anderem Du anprangerst in meinen Augen Geschwätz.
> Somit kein Aufreger wert.


 
Doch, weil heutzutage nur noch gelabert wird .... aber kaum etwas wird unternommen ..... !!
Hier im Forum sind die meisten Leute immer schnell mit ihren Aussagen ... aber wie sie es dann in der Realität umsetzen sieht in 90 von 100 Fällen ganz anders aus ..... !!!


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*



DerKölnEr schrieb:


> Dann musst es auch so schreiben und nicht im Nachhinein so hindrehen .... !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zitat:"Naja, davon abgesehen ist *Angeln im Grunde immer eine Minusrechnung.*
*Man wird nie sein investiertes Geld gleichwertig an Fisch heraus bekommen*.

Aber.....es ist schon verständlich wenn man einen gewissen Gegenwert  erwartet. Auch wenn dieser Gegenwert nur der Faktor Spass ist."

Ich weiss nicht was daran Missverständlich ist. Aber gut..
Sorry für OffTopic.


----------



## Norbi (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*

Ich habe sein erstes Post genauso gut verstanden wie das zweite:q
Liegt das jetzt an Hamburg oder Kölln ;-) ;-)


----------



## DerKölnEr (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*

Klar Norbi ... keine Frage ..... |wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*



DerKölnEr schrieb:


> Doch, weil heutzutage nur noch gelabert wird .... aber kaum etwas wird unternommen ..... !!
> Hier im Forum sind die meisten Leute immer schnell mit ihren Aussagen ... aber wie sie es dann in der Realität umsetzen sieht in 90 von 100 Fällen ganz anders aus ..... !!!




Okay, dann wollen wir mal sehen.

Du regst Dich auf, weil für Dich angeln nicht nur - oder sogar kaum - was mit Nahrungserwerb zu tun hat. 

Sehe ich ganz genauso, obwohl ich, wie Du wohl auch, jedem seinen ab und an mitgenommenen Küchenfisch von Herzen gönnen.

Aber, wir sind uns einig, dass Angeln viel mehr ist, als was auf den Teller zu bekommen.?

Gut !

Nun beklagst Du - erneut völlig zu Recht -  dass nur Gelabert wird, aber keiner was unternimmt. Mach ich auch.

Jetzt kommt aber die andere Seite der Medaille.

Vielleicht ist es Dir entgangen, aber von Seiten unserer Angelverbände wird immer mehr und stärker propagiert, dass Nahrungserwerb die* einzige* Legitimation zum Anglen ist. In Bayern ist es ja soagr schon Gesetz.

Dort muss man jeden gefangenen und nicht geschonten Fisch abschlagen. In nicht allzuferner Zeit wird das auch auf die übrigen Bundesländer übergreifen.

Jetzt hast Du als Angler zwei Möglichkleiten.

Entweder gehst Du ( je nachdem wieviel Fisch Du gerne isst) nur einmal im Monat angeln und stellst das angeln ein, sobald Du genug für die eigene Pfanne hast.
Oder, Du angelst öfter oder weiter und verschenkst oder verkaufst das, was für Dich zuviel ist. Verschenken oder verkaufen ist dann im Ergebnis für den Bestand vollkommen schnurz.

So, und jetzt komm ich auf Deine Aussage zurück, dass alle nur labern und keiner was unternimmt.

Was hast Du unternommen, um über Deinen Verein auf Deinen Landesverband einzuwirken?

Und falls Du nicht im Verein bist, warum kann ich mich nicht erinnern, von Dir im Politikforum diesbezüglich was gelesen zu haben?

Denn dort die schriftliche Unterstützung für diejenigen zu gewähren, die sich unzählige Stunden mit diesem Verbandsquatsch herumschlagen, ist ja auch schon "was getan". 

Kontrollen sind unnütz und Schall und Rauch, solange die Kombination "keine Fangbegrenzung" und " Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb" vertreten bzw. proklamiert wird.


----------



## DerKölnEr (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und falls Du nicht im Verein bist, warum kann ich mich nicht erinnern, von Dir im Politikforum diesbezüglich was gelesen zu haben?
> 
> Denn dort die schriftliche Unterstützung für diejenigen zu gewähren, die sich unzählige Stunden mit diesem Verbandsquatsch herumschlagen, ist ja auch schon "was getan".
> 
> Kontrollen sind unnütz und Schall und Rauch, solange die Kombination "keine Fangbegrenzung" und " Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb" vertreten bzw. proklamiert wird.


 
Erstens ..... ich finds gut, das wir in den vernünftigen Dingen schonmal einer Meinung sind .... !!!

Zweitens ..... ich bin in Angel-Vereinen organisiert und versuche dort auf den Versammlungen, Treffen etc. immer wieder die Herren Obrigkeiten und meine mir gleichstehenden Kollegen von der Nutzlosigkeit mancher bestehenden deutschen Angelgesetzen zu überzeugen ... !!!

Drittens ...... schreibe ich im Politikforum nichts weil dort, durch Boardies wie Dir und ein zwei anderen genug realitäts- und Problematiknahe Beiträge gepostet werden .... und warum soll ich da noch meinen Senf dabei geben, wenn ich Dich und die paar anderen Kollegen die "meiner Meinung" sind nur wiederholen würde oder wenn von meiner Seite dann nur ein "Stimmt" ... "Hast Recht" ... etc. kommen würde !!!
In solchen Foren sollte nach dem Kredo ... "In der Kürze liegt die Würze" ..... geschrieben werden .... dann bleibt es übersichtlich und wird nicht unnötig in die Breite gezogen ..... denn wenn viele Boardies und heimliche Mitleser sehen .... oh, da gibt es wieder 100 Posts zu ein und dem selben Thema ... dann wird es vielen schnell zu viel und es liest überhaupt keiner mehr .... !!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*

Nö, das sehe ich anders. Auch wenn sehr viele Angler unserer Meinung sind, so ist doch die aktive Teilnahme recht gering.
Diejenigen, die den Verbandskurs befürworten schreiben häufiger. So entsteht der Einsdruck dass diese mindestens die gleiche Gewichtung haben. In Tat und Wahrheit schreiben von wenigen viele, und von vielen wenige.

Das verzerrt das Bild.


----------



## DerKölnEr (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kunstköderverbot und Schonzeitverlängerung in Hamburger Gewässern*

Ralle .... da muss ich Dir natürlich Recht geben .... !!! 
So hab ich das nicht gesehen .... !!!
Na dann wirst sicher in der nächsten Zeit mal von mir lesen :m


----------

